# NEW YORK | The Brooklyn Tower | 325m | 1066ft | 74 fl | T/O



## Skylimitone

Tease from JDS: https://instagram.com/p/8Bl8puSZJi/


----------



## hateman

At that height, the design better be inspired. JDS has a thing for Art Deco, hopefully that's what they go for here. This could be downtown Brooklyn's iconic building.


----------



## Ghostface79

That looks pretty damn tall, like 432 Park ave tall. Given the track record of JDS and shop I have no doubt it will be a great design, and this one out of Manhattan for once.


----------



## MarshallKnight

Skylimitone said:


> Tease from JDS: https://instagram.com/p/8Bl8puSZJi/


Screen-grabbed it and stitched together a bit of a panorama -- quality is obviously very low coming from an Instagram video, but it's still obvious just how freaking high up this view is.


Screen Shot  by Marshall Knight, on Flickr

I mean, lawd, those views. I have to think this is at least 1300-1400 feet! Sure there's a surge in highrise construction in Brooklyn going on, but these views are going to remain unimpeded for a long, long time.


----------



## Hudson11

Cityrealty NYC knows what's up...


340 Flatbush Avenue Ext SHoP Architects by cityrealty_nyc, on Flickr


----------



## Ghostface79

MarshallKnight said:


> Sure there's a surge in highrise construction in Brooklyn going on, but these views are going to remain unimpeded for a long, long time.


Extell owns the last site at Citypoint that could yield a supertall but I'm not sure if it's as large as this one, but other than that you're right, these views will probably be unchallenged for a while. Really anxious to see how this site turns out.


----------



## yankeesfan1000

In that City Realty rendering, does anyone know what the building directly to the right of this building is, with the crown?


----------



## Hudson11

I believe that's how they've been envisioning Extell's Citypoint Phase III


----------



## pqmoore

*Check Out These Insane Views From Brooklyn’s First 1,000+ Foot Tower*

*Check Out These Insane Views From Brooklyn’s First 1,000+ Foot Tower*
By Ondel Hylton
September 25, 2015
http://www.6sqft.com/check-out-these-insane-views-from-brooklyns-first-1000-foot-tower/



> Seeing the boroughs from sky-high heights is nothing new thanks to all the supertall towers in Manhattan, but it’s not as common to have a panoramic view of our main island, which is why we had to share this video. JDS Development posted the short clip on their Instagram stream yesterday that shows potential views from their upcoming mixed-use skyscraper planned for Downtown Brooklyn using air rights from the Dime Savings Bank site. If constructed as intended, it will be the first 1,000+ foot tower outside of Manhattan. The nine-second video, whose camera height seems nearly eye-level to the 1,368-foot roof of One World Trade Center, depicts far-reaching, panoramic views to the west and northwest over Manhattan and beyond.





















More info and images in the post here.


----------



## hunser

http://therealdeal.com/issues_articles/sizing-up-supertalls/










1,454' for Brooklyn?? :cheers:


----------



## MarshallKnight

^^ WHOA. That would be astonishing, although where in the hell are they getting that number from? I haven't seen it anywhere.


----------



## Uaarkson

Holy shit. This would visually appear to be the tallest building in the city from just about any angle, given its relative isolation from other tall buildings. Like ESB back in the day. Would definitely need a killer facade given its simple shape. I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Chris08876

hunser said:


> 1,454' for Brooklyn?? :cheers:


Possibly Hunser. There are two supertalls floating in the pipeline that are over 1200' and that are relativly unknown in terms of the details when it comes to renderings and schematics. 

One being in Brooklyn, and one in Manhattan. Good chance for Manhattan its the Tishman Spyer site and that it could be over 350m, and... this could be the next one. :cheers: 

The race is on for the next super tall outside Manhattan. Will it be Brooklyn or Jersey City. :cheer:


----------



## Teslatron

Chris08876 said:


> Possibly Hunser. *There are two supertalls floating in the pipeline that are over 1200' and that are relativly unknown in terms of the details when it comes to renderings and schematics.*
> 
> One being in Brooklyn, and one in Manhattan. Good chance for Manhattan its the Tishman Spyer site and that it could be over 350m, and... this could be the next one. :cheers:
> 
> The race is on for the next super tall outside Manhattan. Will it be Brooklyn or Jersey City. :cheer:


SHoP also said they were commissioned to design a Brooklyn supertall, which should be the CityPoint Phase 3. That one is unkown as well, but since CityPoint Phase 2 is nearing completion, we might find out more news about it soon.


----------



## Chris08876

I'm hoping this is really that height. Those views at first from their website was a tease. Looks almost eye level to WTC1, which is roughly 1400 ft. I mean, the demand is there, so if they build it, it will fill up over time. Either way, the trend for taller structures outside of Manhattan is definitely happening. Not to long ago that the Williamsburgh Savings Bank was the tallest structure. 

Even with Manhattan, there was that whole concept that developers should let the ESB remain king, and building taller would ruin the aesthetics of the skyline. Now, this boom may very well catapult the ESB to the 10th or 11th tallest slot. Unthinkable years ago. 

Queens has to be the borough I'm most excited about. LIC is full of activity. So much that riding the 7 train, you;d think your in a new city with all the flashy glass and cranes everywhere. 

But it won't stop in Queens. Keep the eyes and ears on whats going on in the Bronx. The next boom hot spot as De Blasios affordable housing plan kicks into high gear. That, and East New York.


----------



## Hudson11

Teslatron said:


> SHoP also said they were commissioned to design a Brooklyn supertall, which should be the CityPoint Phase 3. That one is unkown as well, but since CityPoint Phase 2 is nearing completion, we might find out more news about it soon.


JDS is involved here, and they've commissioned SHoP for numerous NYC projects (notably 616 1st Ave and 111 w 57th). I think this will be SHoP's secretive Brooklyn tower.


----------



## MarshallKnight

Hudson11 said:


> I think this will be SHoP's secretive Brooklyn tower.


That's my guess as well. I think we can expect a gem.


----------



## bodegavendetta

Not sure how I feel about 1400+ ft in Brooklyn. I doubt developers can build up enough around it to make it seem contextual even with current levels of demand. Downtown Brooklyn isn't all that big. Still looking forward to more rendering though.


----------



## royal rose1

Doesn't matter, this will be the new age Williamsburgh Savings Bank Tower. Look, Manhattan doesn't have many tall buildings near the Empire State, in fact, people cry foul when proposals come up close to it, making the case that they'd take away from its prominence. So having a building to anchor a skyline and standout is in no way a hindrance.


----------



## hunser

I think all boroughs deserve their own 1,400' footers ... and JC too.


----------



## Uaarkson

I think twenty years from now, NYC's dozens of individual CBDs will begin to reach their potential. In terms of development, New York outside of Manhattan resembles Tokyo in the 1960s.


----------



## royal rose1

It's funny to look around and see the skyscraper clusters. Just today I was in Queens and heard two older guys talking about how Long Island City was a dump, literally, and how in 20 years it's become a skyscraper filled, thriving neighborhood. We see this happening all over, in Jersey City, Queens Plaza, Williamsburg, DoBro, etc.. It's just amazing to see all the individual skylines that are being created and growing immense year-by-year. It is solidifying NYC more and more as the skyscraper capital of the world.


----------



## UrbanImpact

OMG!! SHoP does it again!!!!! Thank you Yimby 

http://newyorkyimby.com/2015/11/340-flatbush-ave-ext-revealed-brooklyns-first-supertall-skyscraper.html


----------



## phoenixboi08

UrbanImpact said:


> OMG!! SHoP does it again!!!!! Thank you Yimby
> 
> http://newyorkyimby.com/2015/11/340-flatbush-ave-ext-revealed-brooklyns-first-supertall-skyscraper.html


I saw YIMBY's daily brief in my inbox, and nearly spit out my cereal.


----------



## UrbanImpact

Mods please move to supertall forum


----------



## MarshallKnight

Holy moly. Do these guys get Gotham or what? That is awesome.


----------



## erbse

This could be an incredibly sexy tower! Love the setbacks and the crown, very Art Deco in some way, even thou it's glassy. The area could definitely need such a landmark tower. *Finally a supertall for Brooklyn!* kay:

I'd love to see more renders, especially hi-res.


----------



## citybooster

It looks great but seems at least 250-300 ft taller than the 1,000 ft Yimby has it as. A great signature tower for the new Brooklyn skyline, nonetheless!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Oh really nice!! I wish it was in midtown though


----------



## Jan

UrbanImpact said:


> Mods please move to supertall forum


My pleasure! I'll also add it to the ongoing One on One tournament.


----------



## bodegavendetta

This is so good. I'm dead. RIP me.

edit: I'm reading on YIMBY that Junior's will be demolished, but didn't they refuse a huge offer to sell their building?


----------



## baseball1992

Shop is designing a supertall by the south side seaport as well, right?


----------



## Torch

A bigger rendering form NY.Curbed










Full Article


----------



## hunser

baseball1992 said:


> Shop is designing a supertall by the south side seaport as well, right?


Yes, 80 South St., can't wait for more info on that one! :cheers:


----------



## Hudson11

SHoP knows how to make'm. I can't wait to see this materialize.


----------



## hunser

Gotham reborn ... 

340 Flatbush 
http://ny.curbed.com/archives/2015/...wntown_brooklyns_1000foot_supertall_tower.php









30 Park Place

Dwarfed by MalB, on Flickr

520 Park Ave
By Vertical_Gotham [email protected]









Verre









Steinway


----------



## Uaarkson

Holy shit. That rendering is gangbusters.


----------



## Skylimitone

Think this looks better that 111 W 57th, so far.


----------



## Doubleu1117

Wow this is perfet, and "I never thought Brooklyn would get a supertall before Jersey City.


----------



## MarshallKnight

^^ I was just thinking, "Your move, JC."


----------



## droneriot

Isn't City Point Brooklyn nearby?


----------



## tim1807

^^ Yeah that's next to this.


----------



## WillBuild

Sun said:


> I like it! It looks like Gotham is being actualized...Kinda reminds me of Theo Galavan's tower in the TV Series "Gotham"


Which looks a lot like the landmark American Radiator Building on Bryant Park. A mix of Neo Gothic and Art Deco. Perfect for Gotham, indeed. As will be 340 Flatbush.









From Wikipedia


----------



## JohnFlint1985

TowerVerre:) said:


> Really awesome design!
> Are there any 200m+ proposals nearby to balance it a bit?


A few, but this will be a dominant building


----------



## erbse

More close-up renders would be amazing, I'm in love with this brave Neo Art Deco tower.


----------



## Hudson11

droneriot said:


> Isn't City Point Brooklyn nearby?


it won't be nearly as tall, but it is over 200m.


----------



## Ghostface79

Getting closer to see some action on the site....

*JDS Completes Dime Bank Purchase For Brooklyn Supertall*
http://m.ny.curbed.com/archives/2015/12/26/jds_completes_dime_bank_purchase_for_brooklyn_supertall.php





















> In order for JDS Development Group to build the new tallest tower outside Manhattan, it had to buy a beautiful, but short bank building next door. Now that has happened. Developers Michael Stern and Joseph Chetrit have completed their purchase of the Dime Savings Bank building at 9 DeKalb Avenue, according to Crain's New York Business. The $90 million purchase will allow the construction of a 1,000-foot-tall building at 340 Flatbush Avenue Extension, right next to Junior's.
> 
> The former bank building has 300,000 square feet of unused development rights and that will be transferred to the new tower, which will be designed by SHoP. As for the bank building, it will remain and be converted into retail and restaurant space, but also might serve as an entrance to the tower, the report said.


----------



## onewtclover

For a second I thought they were demolishing the building... Thank goodness they're not...


----------



## royal rose1

^^ Me too, that'd be an atrocity, but this is amazing news, as it solidifies the perpetual existence of this beautiful old bank, since the supertall will gobble up its air rights.


----------



## Jay

Back to 1000 feet now? 

What ever happened to 1450+? Those teasers...


----------



## Brooklyn Rising

Probably not the final design but something like that would be nice!. 1000' is a good height cause 1400' would look ridiculous for such a small site that isn't surrounded by high-rises.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

I hope this design gets built because currently it's my favorite tower of them all.


----------



## streetscapeer

From over at SSP:



NYguy said:


> Currently listed as 1,066 ft. Though the actual height will be higher, we can work with that.
> 
> 
> Brooklyn, get ready for your first supertall.


----------



## McSky

1066?

That can't be good...


----------



## Ghostface79

This could be roof right, with the crown it could reach 1150'.


----------



## MatrioshkaBrain

This is a must build.


----------



## tim1807

1066 feet is 13 feet lower than 3WTC's roof. :nuts:


----------



## JuanPaulo

This will be one of the best supertalls in NYC. Build it now!!!!


----------



## Joshua Dodd

I'm really enjoying this art deco revival. Art Deco is God tier architecture.


----------



## hateman

It's good to see SHoP and JDS continue their appreciation of Gotham Art Deco. Their glass interpretation is hit or miss, but it's better than the cut rate modernism of Central Park Tower.


----------



## LastConformist

JuanPaulo said:


> This will be one of the best supertalls in NYC. Build it now!!!!


I don't think it's an exaggeration to assert that, if constructed as in the rendering, this would be the best-looking supertall in the world.


----------



## PaulSzu

LastConformist said:


> I don't think it's an exaggeration to assert that, if constructed as in the rendering, this would be the best-looking supertall in the world.


It sure is!


----------



## rlw777

LastConformist said:


> I don't think it's an exaggeration to assert that, if constructed as in the rendering, this would be the best-looking supertall in the world.


Certainly a nice design but I can think of several supertalls that it would have hard time competing with.


----------



## JuanPaulo

rlw777 said:


> Certainly a nice design but I can think of several supertalls that it would have hard time competing with.


In my opinion, the only New York City supertall that can compete with this proposed tower is the Steinway Tower at 111 West 57th Street. And keep in mind we have not seen detailed renders about this tower [340 Flatbush] so we really do not know its full potential yet. kay:


----------



## LastConformist

rlw777 said:


> Certainly a nice design but I can think of several supertalls that it would have hard time competing with.


The only ones that come to mind for competition are the ESB and Chrysler Building, both of which are pretty dated these days and don't look like much below the crown. Certainly nothing in China or the Middle East and none of the other buildings in NYC can compete.

Also, it looks like they've quietly demolished the building that was on site here over the past few weeks -- I walk by regularly and didn't even notice until today.


----------



## Skylimitone

Tectonic


----------



## droneriot

LastConformist said:


> Certainly nothing in China or the Middle East and none of the other buildings in NYC can compete.


Certainly this is entirely subjective.


----------



## towerpower123

Let's see some cladding mockups and then we'll talk. 111 West 57th, Bank of America, Tower Verre, and a couple of others can most certainly compete.


----------



## Hudson11

this skyline needs a supertall!


NYC. by Ryan Hallock, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

New rendering in a story in the Times. 

*73-Story Tower Would Be Brooklyn’s Tallest By Far*
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/18/n...-tower-brooklyn.html?partner=rss&emc=rss&_r=1



> Scrutiny is about to begin of a proposal for the tallest tower in Brooklyn, one that would be impossible to ignore.
> 
> Two developers have submitted plans in recent weeks for a 1,066-foot tower in Downtown Brooklyn, which would be almost twice as high as anything surrounding it. The complex, at 9 DeKalb Avenue, would also bring the current surge in supertall towers across the East River from Manhattan.
> 
> The 73-story tower, to be built by JDS Development Group and the Chetrit Group, would be more than double the height of the 512-foot Williamsburgh Savings Bank building, which has been the tallest in the borough for nearly a century.
> 
> The plans were drawn up by SHoP Architects, whose portfolio includes another of the most recognizable new buildings in Brooklyn, the Barclays Center.
> 
> For this project, the architects say they drew inspiration from the limestone-columned Brooklyn Dime Savings Bank, which sits next door to the site of the tower, which would be incorporated into the property. The bronzed ribbons running up the tower’s glassy sides draw on details of the bank, and its hexagonal shape echoes the bank’s footprint. Part of the tower would rest on a rear portion of the bank, which the developer wants to demolish. This could become a sticking point, since the bank is a city landmark.
> 
> The bigger issue for many would seem to be the height, even in a neighborhood and city marked by tall towers.
> 
> “Yes, the city planned this for a new Brooklyn,” Gina Pollara, the newly appointed president of the Municipal Art Society, said. “But does the public really understand what the cumulative effect of all these towers will be on the public realm?”
> 
> In 2014, JDS and Chetrit spent $46 million on the 340 Flatbush Avenue Extension, a five-story midcentury building that covers about a third of the triangular site and would be demolished to accommodate most of the tower. In December, the developers acquired the bank building, until last year a branch of JPMorgan Chase, for $90 million. They plan to use its soaring Beaux-Arts spaces for shops as well as incorporating roughly 300,000 square feet of air rights that make the tower’s spire possible.
> 
> *A 1,066-foot tower can be built along Flatbush Avenue without any special approvals from the city, but since the exterior and interior of the bank building — opened in 1908 and expanded in 1932 — are protected, alterations to the bank must be approved by the city’s Landmarks Preservation Commission. A hearing before the commission is scheduled for March 15. The developers are also scheduled to appear before Brooklyn Community Board 2 on Wednesday at 6 p.m., though the board will play only an advisory role.*
> 
> Unlike the Manhattan towers rising more than 1,000 feet, *the Brooklyn structure, with nearly 500 units, is planned as a rental apartment building*, according to a person familiar with the plans who was not authorized to discuss them publicly. The developers also applied for the 421-a program before it expired last year, and would set aside at least 20 percent of the units as affordable housing.
> 
> Such an investment underscores the continued strength of the Brooklyn real estate market, where prices in some neighborhoods have already surpassed those in Manhattan.
> 
> The proposed tower would be near one of the borough’s most important intersections, the corner of Flatbush Avenue Extension and the Fulton Street Mall, and would rise beside one of Brooklyn’s unofficial landmarks, Junior’s Restaurant. For a time, the 1950s diner famous for its cheesecake was up for sale in the hopes of facilitating a similar tower project, though the owners eventually decided not to sell, or even to give up their air rights.
> 
> The developers already have considerable experience with supertall towers. JDS is constructing a 1,428-foot condominium at 111 West 57th Street, that rises from the former Steinway Building. Until last year, the Brooklyn-based Chetrit Group was the owner of Willis Tower in Chicago, the tallest building in North America after 1 World Trade Center.
> 
> “We’re really excited to give Brooklyn a building that isn’t bashful, that isn’t shy,” Michael Stern, the founder and managing partner of JDS, said in a statement. “We want this project to encapsulate everything that is great about Brooklyn’s past, and everything that is great about Brooklyn’s future.”
> 
> Since the neighborhood was rezoned in 2004, Downtown Brooklyn has seen a swell of activity. There have been 6,758 apartments built since then, with 5,254 under construction and an additional 7,790 in the planning stages, according to the Downtown Brooklyn Partnership, a local business group.
> 
> “Brooklyn has redefined itself, in terms of the kinds of housing it can support,” Jonathan Miller, the president of the appraisal firm Miller Samuel, said. “This project, I’d almost think of it as a part of downtown Manhattan.”
> 
> Mr. Miller cautioned that with so many units on the horizon, and demand for luxury rentals softening, the tower could be difficult to fill. According to his firm, rents for the most expensive apartments in Brooklyn fell 6 percent in January from a year earlier, to $5,163 per month.
> 
> Among Brooklyn boosters, the feeling is that such a tower is overdue.
> 
> “Honestly, the first time I got a glimpse of these plans, I got a little emotional,” Tucker Reed, president of the Downtown Brooklyn Partnership, said. “It’s just a marker of how far Brooklyn has come.”


----------



## tim1807

It is so good, almost a shame this area will be filled with skyscrapers in the near future.


----------



## Ghostface79

Love it!
Seems like 1066 ft is indeed the actual height, pretty good for the outer boroughs. I really cannot wait to see what the Brooklyn and Queens skylines will look like by the end of the decade.
Also the fact that it's gonna be a rental makes it even more likely that this one will more forward in this market.
I say build it.


----------



## MarshallKnight

Staggeringly cool.

Here's another view:


----------



## Hudson11

glorious.


----------



## yankeesfan1000

If built as shown above, I think this could be better than Verre, and dare I say it, 111 W 57th.


----------



## Uaarkson

This is now the best proposed design in the city.


----------



## 3tmk

It looks even better like that.
Imagine it a little taller in midtown, would be amazing


----------



## Ghostface79

yankeesfan1000 said:


> If built as shown above, I think this could be better than Verre, and dare I say it, 111 W 57th.


It is certainly in the mix along those 2 as my top 3 new towers in the city.
It will come down to execution cause right now I can't put one design over another.


----------



## Jay

Hell yes! Amazing building



Ghostface79 said:


> Love it!
> Seems like 1066 ft is indeed the actual height, pretty good for the outer boroughs. I really cannot wait to see what the Brooklyn and Queens skylines will look like by the end of the decade.
> Also the fact that it's gonna be a rental makes it even more likely that this one will more forward in this market.
> I say build it.


It actually looks quite a bit taller than 1066 compared to the other buildings, maybe that's the solid roof or top floor? Even if not it's still awesome


----------



## baronson

This is a cool first supertall that will hopefully spur the development of others. This design definitely makes it set to be the king of Kings (county) for a while (if not by height, then design).


----------



## Ghostface79

Waiting for some action.

Today


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA

(: said:


> No doubt BIG is a talented architect but his work with supertalls is sub par. I agree with tallestkid, Bjarke should take inspiration from SHoP. His proposal for "the Spiral" looks empty and cold with awkward proportions and 2WTC(enough said). In contrast to this inviting, detailed and excellently proportioned tower. BIG certainly knows how to look towards the future but to me he misses to more important piece of looking at the past.



The stacked Tribeca brownstones,the pyramid,the Babel tower aren't for you a valid allusion to the past!?..
Anyway,i am a true Shop lover!!


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Nobody thinks of Tribeca brownstones when they see 2WTC. That's just a marketing gimmick to excuse BIG for having little vision beyond 'stacking boxes'. And the Pyramids and the 'Babel Tower' have little relevance to NYC.


----------



## airpix84

So is this jewel approved or still we could face to live in a world where this beauty won't be real? :nuts:


----------



## Fotografer

Its prep site?


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA

Manitopiaaa said:


> Nobody thinks of Tribeca brownstones when they see 2WTC. That's just a marketing gimmick to excuse BIG for having little vision beyond 'stacking boxes'. And the Pyramids and the 'Babel Tower' have little relevance to NYC.




"Nobody thinks of Tribeca brownstones when they see 2WTC": if on the right axis,I DO!

"And the Pyramids and the 'Babel Tower' have little relevance to NYC".: they have relevance with the whole world;what is New York!?
Moreover, Art Deco as i know was not born in New York!


----------



## Torch

*Planned Brooklyn Supertall Rises Above a NYC Landmark in New Renderings*
http://ny.curbed.com/2016/3/14/11219218/brooklyn-skyscraper-shop-architects-nyc-landmark






























> [...]
> But there's still one more hurdle to clear before the project can move forward. Because the Dime building is a landmark, the developers have to present their plans to the Landmarks Preservation Commission for approval; that's due to happen sometime this spring. So take these renderings with a grain of salt—changes could be a'comin' once the LPC has its say.


Full article


----------



## Vortex11

When does the LPC actually vote to approve or deny this?


----------



## bodegavendetta

Vortex11 said:


> When does the LPC actually vote to approve or deny this?


According to this article, it'll be "sometime this spring." Very informative, I know. http://ny.curbed.com/2016/3/14/11219218/brooklyn-skyscraper-shop-architects-nyc-landmark

I'd be surprised if LPC doesn't approve. This LPC board is relatively modification/developer friendly, and they'd only minimally alter the Bank Building.


----------



## erbse

This tower is going to be so freaking awesome. Exactly what DT Brooklyn needs and what I longed for! kay:

Incredible Neo Art Deco interpretation there, pathbreaking for sure.


----------



## Spookvlieger

Thiw tower will be epic indeed. Subscribed to the thread as of now


----------



## Fotografer

Build it!


----------



## Chris08876

========================
*PDF:* http://www.nyc.gov/html/lpc/downloads/pdf/presentation-materials/4_19_16/9_Dekalb_Avenue.pdf


----------



## streetscapeer

I LOVE SHoP!


----------



## MarshallKnight

What else is there to say? These dudes get it.


----------



## Tower Dude

They really can make a convincing argument, reasons why I Loved their Gotham gateway proposal lots of data to back up their design


----------



## tokilamockingbrd

wow great info.

That really needs to be in the OP for this thread. Pretty much tells you everything you need to know.

Its crazy one of the sexiest project upcoming is in Brooklyn. They could put this almost anywhere in the city and it would look amazing.


----------



## erbse

So glad Brooklyn gets this project. It could remain almost unnoticed in Midtown Manhattan, while it can really make a difference and *set a trend of classy setbacked towers* for Brooklyn.

Amazing graphics, and look at the material mixes -bronze, marble-, this tower will be an excess of greatness and quality! :drool: Go ahead! kay:


----------



## baronson

Such thorough thought and consideration of its historic surroundings. Excited for Brooklyn. 

In LIC, we have a landmarked building (Queens Clock Tower) that is going to incorporated into a new tower going up. But I think it's more building around it, then incorporating it. Not nearly as much finesse as this project.


----------



## Ghostface79

The tower is officially a go.

*Landmarks Approves Changes To Dime Savings Bank, Paving Way For Brooklyn’s Tallest Tower At 340 Flatbush Avenue Extension*

http://newyorkyimby.com/2016/04/landmarks-approves-changes-to-dime-savings-bank-paving-way-for-brooklyns-tallest-tower-at-340-flatbush-avenue-extension.html











> The Landmarks Preservation Commission, on Tuesday, issued a decision that paves the way for construction of Brooklyn’s new tallest tower, which will be located at 340 Flatbush Avenue Extension, on the same block as Junior’s....


----------



## tparkerzut

Structural engineering was just contracted out to WSP|Parsons Brinkerhoff. Can't wait to see this one rising.


----------



## the man from k-town

thats a really cool project


----------



## Eric Offereins

Can't wait for this to start. Amazing tower!


----------



## JuanPaulo

LastConformist said:


> There's a lot of demolition still to go. They knocked down one of the buildings on the site but not the other, and they'll have to open up the back of the Dime Savings Bank before construction, too. I'd guess vertical construction doesn't start until fall or winter of this year.


Should this thread be moved to the active supertall section and labeled as "demo" then?


----------



## JohnFlint1985

Any news?


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Definitely under construction now since demo is in progress. From the main New York City Construction thread:



streetscapeer said:


> posted on Yimby
> 
> They started to demolish the corner building at some point but not much was going on in that section today. But fleet street was being torn up for some reason. Most of the building, including juniors and the bank is closed off with scaffolding. Seems like work has started.


----------



## Eric Offereins

Still demo or prep. No construction work visible yet.


----------



## Tower Dude

Probably Still lining up financing


----------



## Godzilla Ranger NYC

I hope Long Island City gets a supertall like this!


----------



## LastConformist

JuanPaulo said:


> Should this thread be moved to the active supertall section and labeled as "demo" then?


"Demo" still goes in this section. Anyway, they haven't been doing demolition work for a while. They knocked down one building on site about 4-5 months ago but haven't done anything since (no progress since my last post). I think "Prep" is fine.


----------



## baronson

Godzilla Ranger NYC said:


> I hope Long Island City gets a supertall like this!


LIC is getting a supertall, but yea... it's nothing on the level of this.


----------



## SideStreetShadow

I really want to picket Junior's and jeer at them for their decision not to sell to JDS. They will be the the dilapidated eyesore under a soaring pomo-nouveau-gothic inspiration. Doesn't help their cause that their cheesecake is, at least to me not even in the same league as other fixtures such as Veniero's in manhattan.

This thing could've been ESB height with their land or at least air rights


----------



## Tower Dude

Maybe but this is the way the city is. And the little people should have enough power to keep the big people in check also we are getting three maybe four SHoP supertalls so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Zaz965

wow gorgeous :cheers:


----------



## scraper2293

Absolutely stunning tower. Still awhile before we see any vertical action unfortunately.


----------



## kingsc

So the name charge cool, can't wait for this to start.


----------



## uakoops

Anything happening with this?


----------



## bodegavendetta

I couldn't find any new info, except that it's expected to be finished in 2019, according to this link: https://www.bisnow.com/new-york/news/mixed-use/inside-the-supertalls-9-dekalb-avenue-66128.


----------



## kingsc

I drove by this earlier this week. Didn't see anything going on there.


----------



## erbse

It's _the_ iconic landmark project for Downtown Brooklyn, fingers crossed it all goes well! kay: Just love the Neo Art Deco of the Flatbush Tower.


----------



## germantower

^^

Its a bad paint work, but its something.









Copyright by: https://www.flickr.com/photos/austrinus/


----------



## Manitopiaaa

^^ My jaw fell to the floor seeing that image.


----------



## LastConformist

Just walked by the site a few times this past long weekend. (I live really close by.) Not much to see on Saturday or Sunday, but on Monday there were a bunch of construction workers and others on site. Didn't seem to be doing much on the site of this tower itself (and, as I've noted elsewhere, there's still a building that needs to be demolished before they could start digging foundations), but there is new scaffolding on the back side of the bank building. So there are definitely some things happening with this project even if no significant news to report. I imagine the site prep is very complicated with needing to preserve the bank building and incorporate it into this building.


----------



## Zaz965

Hudson11 said:


> the 'gold' is terracotta.


nice tone of color :cheers::banana:


----------



## LastConformist

New update: The black curtains of death went up on the building adjacent to Junior's along Flatbush over the course of yesterday and today. That's a sure sign of impending demolition in NYC. If they move quickly, that building should be gone by mid-March (it's not very big), so I'd guess they're planning on getting foundation work started by May or so.


----------



## uakoops

Can't wait. I should be able to see this from my corner once it gets tall enough (I live in southern Brooklyn)


----------



## streetscapeer

:banana::banana::cheers::cheers:













































by JC_heights on yimby


----------



## ZZ-II

That looks very promising!


----------



## McSky

*JDS, Chetrit land $135M loan for Brooklyn’s tallest tower*

JDS Development and the Chetrit Group are one step closer to making their Downtown Brooklyn mega-tower a reality.

The developers secured a $135 million bridge and pre-development loan for the project at 9 Dekalb Avenue, sources told The Real Deal.

The loan, from Bank of the Ozarks and mezzanine lender Melody Finance, allows them to continue with early construction on the project, which began foundation work in January. The planned 73-story mixed-use tower is slated to house more than 400 rental apartments and would be the borough’s tallest tower at 1,066 feet.

The loan replaces debt provided by Kushner Companies and Fortress Investment Group, and means Kushner no longer has any involvement in the project, sources said. The partners are still in the market for a loan in excess of $265 million to help complete construction.

https://therealdeal.com/2017/02/24/jds-chetrit-land-135m-loan-for-brooklyns-tallest-tower/


----------



## streetscapeer

> "Soldier piles going in at 9 Dekalb"











@jdsdevelopmentgroup


----------



## Munwon

I came


----------



## Cadaeib

CTBUH put in U/C :banana: :cheers:


----------



## germantower

This is a good day lads.


----------



## Fotografer

Finally it will be built!


----------



## SkyscraperLover2K16

Wait a minute, I didn't know this was getting built right now, let the show begin :banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Architecture lover

I was always interested about the historical building which appears to be placed in its own island. It's in the right of this photo. Can someone tell me the name of the building and its use? I'm sure that the view of Lower Manhattan is amazing from there. 


streetscapeer said:


> I can't wait for 99 Hudson street (near-supertall in Jersey City) and 9 Dekalb (supertall in Brooklyn) to complete this view... the dreamy skyline trifecta.. a triple whammy.
> 
> Not to mention all the skyline altering supertalls in Midtown as well
> 
> SCROLL-->
> 
> Manhattan today by Farid Char, on Flickr


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ellis_Island....


----------



## scraper2293

Excellent news! My favorite building under construction in NYC.


----------



## towerpower123

BLACK DAHLIA said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ellis_Island....


That exact view can also be seen from the Staten Island Ferry for free almost 24/7.


----------



## Ghostface79

3 of the best skyscrapers NYC has seen in decades going up at the same time (TV and Steinway being the other 2). Just amazing!


----------



## Hudson11

SHoP is transforming NYC! Bring on 80 South Street and 360 Tenth!


----------



## Tower Dude

Hudson11 said:


> SHoP is transforming NYC! Bring on 80 South Street and 360 Tenth!




At this point the White Rabbits of NY Architecture. But excited to see what happens nonetheless


----------



## ZZ-II

germantower said:


> This is a good day lads.


it absolutely is :cheers:. It won't be the tallest supertall but it will have one of the best designs ever!


----------



## JuanPaulo

This thread needs to be moved to the U/C section of this forum! :cheers:


----------



## Eric Offereins

streetscapeer said:


> @jdsdevelopmentgroup


Piling is underway. This beauty is U/C indeed. :banana:


----------



## CCs77

Eric Offereins said:


> Piling is underway. This beauty is U/C indeed. :banana:


Not quite yet. That piling is not for the building as such. They said is soldier piling, meaning piles build close to each other in order to make a retaing wall. So they are building this retaing wall first, as they are excavating to make the basement levels and then begin building the fundations for the actual building.

Also, they have to demolish the part of the building shown in this picture (facing Flatbush Ave) that is on the footprint of the tower.

Now they are working on the site of the already demolished one story building at the corner of Flatbush and Fleet. They still have to demolish the wing facing Flatbush Ave, between the cleared plot and Junior's.



desertpunk said:


> *New York YIMBY: 340 Flatbush Ave Extension to Become Brooklyn’s Tallest Building*


----------



## streetscapeer

^^ Yes part of footprint of the base of the tower seems to be where that building facing Flatbush is, but most of the tower footprint (the overwhelming majority, it seems) is where they have excavated and piled (presumably for retaining wall purposes, as you mentioned). Just wanted to clarify for those who weren't familiar


----------



## streetscapeer

From Tectonic today!


----------



## Hudson11




----------



## germantower

This is going to look amazing from Albee Square.


----------



## JuanPaulo

This thread needs to be changed to the U/C section of the supertall forum. :cheers:


----------



## Manitopiaaa

^^ No caissons, so technically still Prep, no?


----------



## Hudson11

proposals for tower cranes are being processed by the FAA, this tower will be rising sooner rather than later.

https://oeaaa.faa.gov/oeaaa/externa...tion=displayOECase&oeCaseID=323705384&row=102

https://oeaaa.faa.gov/oeaaa/externa...tion=displayOECase&oeCaseID=323705398&row=115

also, could this be renamed 9 DeKalb - Brooklyn Dimes Savings Bank Tower? This tower is on Flatbrush Ave Extension, not in the Flatbrush neighborhood, and JDS is using the old building as an identifier. 

http://jdsdevelopment.com/9-dekalb/


----------



## Uaarkson

This is the greatest tower proposal in the city.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Uaarkson said:


> This is the greatest tower proposal in the city.


Would you actually consider Brooklyn part of the "City" ?


----------



## streetscapeer

^^ In general, people from the suburbs call the four core boroughs "the city" and people from the outer-boroughs call Manhattan "the city"


----------



## streetscapeer

From Today


----------



## Uaarkson

JuanPaulo said:


> Would you actually consider Brooklyn part of the "City" ?


It could be at the foot of the Goethals bridge, it's still New York City.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Uaarkson said:


> It could be at the foot of the Goethals bridge, it's still New York City.


I know that, which is the reason I put "City" in quotation marks. I was under the impression that the term "the City" referred exclusively to Manhattan. In any case, streetscapeer already clarified the issue.


----------



## TallestKidOnTheBlock

streetscapeer said:


>



Wait so now they're not only changing the design from the original, they've also flattened it? This design is getting less and less overwhelming for each passing day.


----------



## streetscapeer

^^ It's just a massing!


----------



## uakoops

That's actually an older design from a few years ago.


----------



## nylkoorB

Took this crappy cell phone pic last night:

It's official!! 











:cucumber: :discoduck: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheers: :dance2: :banana:
:dance:


----------



## nylkoorB

So, when does something officially go from"proposed" to U/C?


----------



## Manitopiaaa

nylkoorB said:


> So, when does something officially go from"proposed" to U/C?


When any part of the permanent structure is put in place (usually caissons).


----------



## nylkoorB

I'm so hyped to see this thing finally takeoff and rise off the ground. Out of all the new towers going up in NYC (which is a LOT) I think this is the biggest deal, as the first supertall in an outer borough.

I hope LIC can get one soon too.


----------



## JohnFlint1985

Once preparations are over and they will indeed start pouring, we will make it U/C


----------



## nylkoorB

JohnFlint1985 said:


> Once preparations are over and they will indeed start pouring, we will make it U/C


A lot of people from BK have been saying that Brooklyn is becoming more and more like Manhattan lately. They usually mean this in a negative way,, but I'm excited about it (except rising rents even more). 

But this tower is definitely a tipping point. I'm hoping in the next month or two it'll officially be U/C


----------



## Ch.W

A real masterpiece. I'm glad that architects came up with such new projects and not again and again the same blue smooth cladded boxy buildings. This one has character and soul^^


----------



## nylkoorB

This is in today's one on one

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone&otherday=20170414#discuss43304


----------



## nylkoorB

Update from earlier today 4/17. Taken by me.


----------



## scraper2293

A true gem of architecture going up here. Can't wait to see this baby rise over the Brooklyn skyline.


----------



## erbse

This will be among the top 5 best skyscrapers built in the 21st century so far!
At least for me. Neo Art Deco is where my heart clings to.


----------



## JohnFlint1985

nylkoorB said:


> A lot of people from BK have been saying that Brooklyn is becoming more and more like Manhattan lately. They usually mean this in a negative way,, but I'm excited about it (except rising rents even more).
> 
> But this tower is definitely a tipping point. I'm hoping in the next month or two it'll officially be U/C


All the city is changing rapidly. Basically the point is that Manhattan is becoming the place for super rich, while the rich cannot afford it anymore. So they move to the places around Manhattan - like Brooklyn, Jersey City, Queens and etc. Thus they drive the prices of living up and this, in turn, pushes the middle class, that used to live in those places further away. So the result is that all the neighboring cities, especially the ones that have an access to some sort of rail transport are on the rise.


----------



## Swaggie

Can't say I like the gold color. Looks tacky or like some supertall out of a dystopian future. Otherwise I'm happy to see some supers in NYC outside of Manhattan.


----------



## CCs77

The attachment to the old bank building is already removed, The facade, that will remain, is supported by a steel structure.

Now they have to tear down the annex building to the left.

Pictures by JC_heights at yimby
http://www.yimbyforums.com/t/new-york-9-dekalb-ave-1-066-ft-73-floors/338/104


----------



## Luca9A8M

2 June 2017









9 DeKalb by tectonic Photo on Flickr









9 DeKalb by tectonic Photo on Flickr


----------



## scraper2293

Progress! 

Honestly love everything about this tower.


----------



## erbse

According to this article from 2015 the Flatbush Tower will be finished QI 2019 - is that still the schedule?


----------



## kanye

^^
2020 according to CTBUH
http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/9-dekalb-avenue/20684


----------



## nylkoorB

Time to move this thread to U/C!

https://instagram.com/p/BVH6Onygfj6/


> Caisson installation at 9 Dekalb and Brooklyn Dime Savings Bank!


:dance:


----------



## Manitopiaaa

So to recap:

New York Supertalls Under Construction

3 Hudson Boulevard/Girasole (1,034')
*9 DeKalb Avenue (1,066')*
30 Hudson Yards (1,268')
35 Hudson Yards (1,009')
111 West 57th Street/Steinway Tower (1,428')
Central Park Tower (1,550')
One Manhattan West (995')
One Vanderbilt Place (1,401')
Three World Trade Center (1,079') Topped Out
Tower Verre/53W53 (1,050')

10 Supertalls Under Construction!


----------



## hotwheels123

Caisson Installation Underway at Site of Future Brooklyn Supertall



> JDS Development is evidently moving ahead with constructing Brooklyn's first supertall, a 73-storey tower set to rise above the landmarked Brooklyn Dime Savings Bank. The developer, who has left indelible marks on the New York cityscape, posted a brief video on Instagram last week showing the installation of massive steel caissons, a necessary step to stabilize the 325-metre-tall tower's foundation.


----------



## nylkoorB

It feels so surreal to finally see this in the U/C forum


----------



## Hudson11

aaaayyy lets go BK.


----------



## scraper2293

^^Can't say it enough... absolutely stunning! 

Rise you beautiful beast! :cheers:


----------



## Calvin W

Looks taller than 1000 feet!


----------



## Hudson11

the skyline real estate soon to be joined by a supertall


IMG_0913 by ShellyS, on Flickr

Brooklyn's current tallest, The Hub (610'/186m), will be eclipsed by this tower.


The current tallest building in Brooklyn, The Hub at 610' in Downtown Briiklyn, NY.. by andy (jake) jalakas, on Flickr


----------



## nylkoorB

^^^ amazing. This tower will be almost twice as tall as Brooklyn's current tallest building.


----------



## AndrzGln

This building is EVERYTHING that BK needs :love


----------



## Pohtija

:applause: kay:


----------



## Everine

Okay, this is so much more of an attractive design compared to all the chrome-like/silver styles we have going.

Does anyone know if there is a project of what the NYC will look like in the next 20 or so years with all these supertalls popping up?


----------



## streetscapeer

From SSP



dc_denizen said:


> Untitled by dc_denizen, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by dc_denizen, on Flickr


----------



## Riley1066

Are there any views of what this will look like from the Empire State Building. 30 Rock or 1 World Trade Observation decks?


----------



## H.Stromberg

Incredible advancement for BK!!!!!


----------



## nylkoorB

Everine said:


> Okay, this is so much more of an attractive design compared to all the chrome-like/silver styles we have going.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a project of what the NYC will look like in the next 20 or so years with all these supertalls popping up?


This is the only thing I can find

http://www.nationalgeographic.com/new-york-city-skyline-tallest-midtown-manhattan/

It's not quite 20 years from now, maybe 5 or so. And it doesn't include all the new skyscrapers in Brooklyn and Queens (like this one). It's just Manhattan. I also feel like it may be missing a few in Hudson Yards.


----------



## phoenixboi08

Everine said:


> Okay, this is so much more of an attractive design compared to all the chrome-like/silver styles we have going.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a project of what the NYC will look like in the next 20 or so years with all these supertalls popping up?


You can try this the future skylines thread. 
I posted some stuff a while ago, and there's a comprehensive image somewhere else in the thread...


----------



## nylkoorB

I haven't heard from this one in a while so I decided to go by earlier today and check it out myself. It doesn't look like too much is really going on, but I'll share anyway:


----------



## Valkyre

This is one of the most striking supertall designs I have seen imo. It looks absolutely stunning!


----------



## nylkoorB

https://thebridgebk.com/brooklyns-first-supertall-skyscraper-begins-to-rise/

Here is a recent article from Friday that talks about the effect this building could have on Brooklyn and what some locals in nearby Boerum Hill (aka NIMBY's :down have to say about it. 

I just don't understand how someone can live in New York City and be a NIMBY


----------



## DeaconG

Nuwanda said:


> A Royal Flush. Cute.


Well, there's more than one...does that make it the Royal Flush Gang?


----------



## droneriot

Did you check if the toilets have recently been used?


----------



## CCs77

Headquartered at Flushing Meadows, Queens.

(Seems like this thread is pretty slow, so)


----------



## Hudson11

CCs77 said:


> Headquartered at Flushing Meadows, Queens.
> 
> (Seems like this thread is pretty slow, so)


conveniently also home to the Mets


----------



## erbse

Can't wait to see this slender beauty rise further!


----------



## josh85

With 9 Dekalb as a start, Brooklyn could be the Shanghai of NYC. That is, 4 or 5 extremely well designed supertalls that form an iconic skyline. A longshot, I know, but like some Asian cities, you're really creating a brand new skyline here.


----------



## Tom_Green

josh85 said:


> With 9 Dekalb as a start, Brooklyn could be the Shanghai of NYC. That is, 4 or 5 extremely well designed supertalls that form an iconic skyline. A longshot, I know, but like some Asian cities, you're really creating a brand new skyline here.


You mean Pudong of New York?


----------



## phoenixboi08

Tom_Green said:


> You mean Pudong of New York?


Technically, Lujiazui...

And Lujiazui - and Pudong, generally - are fairly awfully planned. Things are being done to address the district’s issues, but it isn’t really anything to emulate. 

The Puxi half of Shanghai, on the other hand...


----------



## Hudson11

Pudong reminds me of a taller, more spacious version of this


Downtown Manhattan / New York, c.1932 by cobravictor, on Flickr


1956 Lower Manhattan at dusk / New York by cobravictor, on Flickr


----------



## iiConTr0v3rSYx

Couple of moments ago.


----------



## ZZ-II

Not much activity it seems.


----------



## Mcully56964

https://newyorkyimby.com/2018/02/ne...towered-80-flatbush-in-downtown-brooklyn.html I found a few renderings of 80 Flatbush, two with 9 DeKalb in them, I would post the pictures but I don't have permission to for some reason anymore, so do give the link a look!


----------



## SMCYB

Mcully56964 said:


> https://newyorkyimby.com/2018/02/ne...towered-80-flatbush-in-downtown-brooklyn.html I found a few renderings of 80 Flatbush, two with 9 DeKalb in them, I would post the pictures but I don't have permission to for some reason anymore, so do give the link a look!


80 Flatbush is a yawner, but future Brooklyn looks cool overall.


----------



## iiConTr0v3rSYx

Cover you eyes, she’s naked!










Cityrealty


----------



## Pohtija

That looks a bit strange.. It looks a lot shorter, a little wider and by my count there are more than 73 floors..?

At least the original render was much more slender..

..But wait is this a newer/later design?








https://newyorkyimby.com/2017/08/9-dekalb-avenue-gets-ready-to-rise-in-downtown-brooklyn.html

Is this not valid/correct anymore?








https://ny.curbed.com/2017/6/9/15771980/9-dekalb-construction-update-foundation


----------



## Mcully56964

So this won't be the tallest then?

Edit: didn't read the link but it does look a lot shorter in that exposed skeleton picture.


----------



## nylkoorB

From the link:


> First up is 9 Dekalb. Sited behind the Dime Savings Bank and next door to the original Junior’s Restaurant, *the 1,066-foot-tall tower will be the second tallest building on the East Coast outside of Manhattan*. Developed by the fearless young firm of JDS Development with the Chetrit Group, and designed by the cutting-edge office of SHoP Architects, the 73-floor tower will host 500 rental apartments and a retail podium connected to the neighboring banking hall. The Dime, which is both an exterior and interior landmark, will be completely restored as part of the project.
> 
> SHoP’s design is based on the reinterpretation of features and patterns found around the historic site. A hexagonal motif decorating the coffered ceiling of the old banking hall is expressed as shifting and interlocking floorplates. The elegant silhouette gradually sets back as it rises resulting in a quintessentially New York Deco profile. *Finally, the tower will be wrapped in timeless materials such as crystal gray vision glass, bronzed metal and blackened stainless steel overlaid in fins of stone and metal. Construction crews are still finishing up its very deep foundation and completion is slated for 2020*


So it looks like no height cut and no redesign. The link also includes many other renderings, but only one looking like that ^^. It looks like that’s a rendering of the skeletal framework. If you look closely it looks like there are no floors, windows or anything other than a skeleton. This link also seems to confirm that the construction crew is still working on the foundation of the Dime Savings Bank Building which would explain why we haven’t seen much activity lately on the outside.


----------



## Luca9A8M

20 February 2018









by JC_Heights on yimbyforums


----------



## Pohtija

nylkoorB said:


> So it looks like no height cut and no redesign... It looks like that’s a rendering of the skeletal framework. If you look closely it looks like there are no floors, windows or anything other than a skeleton...


I was only wondering that does the *bulkiness of that skeletal rendering* indicate that the tower will not be *as slender as in the original render* (also found on page 1)? 

From the two rendered designs at my previous post I like the slimmer one more.. I was just wondering which one is more accurate and true ?


----------



## Hudson11

this is the design. 1066' The other is an earlier concept which was taller.


----------



## Luca9A8M

27 August 2018









by bkhights on yimbyforums









by bkhights on yimbyforums









by bkhights on yimbyforums


----------



## The seventh shape

This should be prep. They haven't dug or pilled yet.


----------



## Hudson11

The seventh shape said:


> This should be prep. They haven't dug or pilled yet.


 Caissons were installed on site a little over a year ago.


https://www.instagram.com/p/BVH6Onygfj6/

Work on the demolition has been ongoing these past few months and was finally completed recently. They're working up against an old landmark; its an arduous process. There was pretty much no reason to move this thread. It's going to have to be moved back soon either way as foundation work will continue now that the site has been fully cleared.


----------



## Hudson11

per *TransitEngr on skyscraperpage*, there are signs foundation work has recommenced.


----------



## Hudson11

*U/C*. Photos by JC_Heights on the YIMBY forums



JC_Heights said:


>


----------



## Hudson11

dated 9/15


IMG_0145.jpg by zac day, on Flickr


IMG_8679.jpg by zac day, on Flickr


IMG_8681.jpg by zac day, on Flickr


IMG_0139.jpg by zac day, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

JC_Heights on yimby


----------



## Architecture lover

The original Greek Revival (American Academic) building is truly magnificent. Loving the dark marble pillars.


----------



## streetscapeer

https://www.instagram.com/p/BpM2gaJFd2T/?taken-by=jrbartle


----------



## Nuwanda

^^ it's such an interesting location. Looking forward to a beginning.

What's the building under construction at right with orange netting?


----------



## streetscapeer

That's Brooklyn Point


----------



## droneriot

And the building under construction on the far left?


----------



## Hudson11

droneriot said:


> And the building under construction on the far left?


 *11 Hoyt Street*, part of Tishman Speyer's redevelopment of the Downtown Brooklyn Macy's. Downtown Brooklyn is flexing its muscles with these new highrises, showing it's no fossil compared to the up-and-comers like Long Island City.


----------



## Hudson11

*Brooklyn’s First Supertall Gets Ready To Rise At 9 DeKalb Avenue As Foundation Work Makes Headway*


----------



## msl1

Anyone know what goes here? Is it staying as the Junior's?


----------



## sbarn

This tower will have a significant impact the Brooklyn skyline. View from Williamsburg to downtown.


DSC_0725 by scottbarnholt, on Flickr


----------



## Fabio1976

sbarn said:


> This tower will have a significant impact the Brooklyn skyline. View from Williamsburg to downtown.
> 
> 
> DSC_0725 by scottbarnholt, on Flickr


Where it will be exactly?


----------



## sbarn

Something like this:


Brooklyn 2022 by scottbarnholt, on Flickr


----------



## msl1

sbarn said:


> Something like this:
> 
> 
> Brooklyn 2022 by scottbarnholt, on Flickr


Seems a little short, no?


----------



## Hudson11

per TRD, (which, annoyingly, now has a paywall) Silverstein Properties' new lending arm will provide a mezzanine loan so this tower can continue construction.


----------



## baronson

Ground work still ongoing.


----------



## McSky

"Now eventually you do plan to have a _skyscraper_ in your skyscraper project, right?... Hello?" <knock knock>


----------



## germantower

I wish this was moving at a faster pace.


----------



## Hudson11

it's meticulous work. 

*Foundation Work Making Steady Progress for Brooklyn’s First Supertall at 9 Dekalb Avenue, in Downtown Brooklyn*



> As seen through the green construction netting on-site, large hollow steel pilings are now sitting in the cold weather waiting to be driven into the ground by two piling machines at 9 DeKalb Avenue.
> 
> [...]
> 
> *Excavation is steadily making its way further down below street level while carefully unearthing the underside of the original existing walls for the Brooklyn Dime Savings Bank. A mixture of new diagonal steel bracings are being placed among the old steel structure in order to hold the northern flank, while excavation and construction progress behind and below.* The bare concrete walls seen behind the pile driving machine in the photos above show where the landmarked and preserved lobby will meet with the ground floor of the new supertall.


----------



## Uaarkson

This tower is a dream come true. It could even end up giving Tower Verre a run for its money.


----------



## tallmark

Is this project still on? How far has it got? Any idea about the final design? Thanks


----------



## msl1

tallmark said:


> Is this project still on? How far has it got? Any idea about the final design? Thanks


Check out the earlier posts on this topic.


----------



## baronson

Quality takes time.


----------



## Hudson11

*Michael Stern targeting Opportunity Zones in New York and Florida*



> “Opportunity Zone money is starting to flow,” Stern told Bloomberg,“There are still some out there that are cautious. But I think we feel very confident that the rules of the game are firm enough us to engage in some of these investments.”
> 
> Most of Stern’s investments have involved industrial real estate, including six properties in Jamaica, Queens, that he plans to develop into office and light industrial buildings, according to Bloomberg.
> 
> He will also use Opportunity Zone financing at an ongoing project at 9 DeKalb Avenue, slated to be Brooklyn’s tallest residential tower. Stern hopes to close the equity financing in the next few weeks.


----------



## Hudson11

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBmqP3fvnlPE/


----------



## streetscapeer

^^Here are those renderings in larger format


----------



## Blue Flame

So is the floor plan hexagonal?


----------



## tallmark

msl1 said:


> Check out the earlier posts on this topic.


I was hoping for a quick summary--a line or two to answer me, instead of pointing to the obvious: "read all there is and find your own answers" hno:


----------



## kingsc

I didn’t realize how blurry the old renders were.


----------



## msl1

Photos from Saturday March 23rd 2019, looks like they've started to dig a big hole.


----------



## msl1

Photos from Sunday April 14th 2019 - not much movement on site.


----------



## tallmark

So, basically nothing is happening at this site at this time. The developer must be having issues.


----------



## baronson

I don’t know. I just watched JDS’ Instagram stories and they were promoting the tower and recently written articles about it.


----------



## ht-freak

Do they work construction on Sundays in New York. Also, it was Palm Sunday.
Maybe, ceased activity for religious observance.


----------



## JohnFlint1985

It seems like it is a pipe dream.


----------



## tallmark

Hudson11 said:


> That's Juniors Restaurant. I hope it stays, it's a bulwark amongst all the redevelopment. They put the building on the market awhile back but didn't like the offers they received. Reportedly they wanted to lease the ground floor of whatever building would be built there, and the higher bids wouldn't give them that.


Thank you Hudson11. Somehow, you always find the answer. The last time I saw that place in person (over a decade ago), it looked nothing like this, but more like an abandoned building. It looks clean and refurbished in the photo you posted. Cheers :cheers:


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Foundation work has not even started.

Anybody knows when this beauty really starts rising?


----------



## Hudson11

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> Foundation work has not even started.
> 
> Anybody knows when this beauty really starts rising?


Did you not see the last pictures? They were lowering rebar cages.


----------



## JohnDee

Hey, don't get me wrong, Juniors is a welcoming looking place and I can see why people would prefer it to just some sterile lobby of an office tower. But overall, it's still cheap/tacky and a lot of people wouldn't say that counts as character.


----------



## Riley1066

JohnDee said:


> Hey, don't get me wrong, Juniors is a welcoming looking place and I can see why people would prefer it to just some sterile lobby of an office tower. But overall, it's still cheap/tacky and a lot of people wouldn't say that counts as character.


Juniors looks better than 99% of the crap at Westfield WTC or at Hudson Yards Mall ...


----------



## Hudson11

@lindegriffithconstruction

July 22nd









@lindegriffithconstruction


----------



## kingsc

tallmark said:


> Hudson11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's Juniors Restaurant. I hope it stays, it's a bulwark amongst all the redevelopment. They put the building on the market awhile back but didn't like the offers they received. Reportedly they wanted to lease the ground floor of whatever building would be built there, and the higher bids wouldn't give them that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Hudson11. Somehow, you always find the answer. The last time I saw that place in person (over a decade ago), it looked nothing like this, but more like an abandoned building. It looks clean and refurbished in the photo you posted. Cheers
Click to expand...

Im starting wonder if you ever seen it at all because it looks the same as it has the pass 15 years I’ve been back in Brooklyn. The only thing that has changed is the streets around it. Junior cheese cake is good, the building is a rat infested hole in the ground.


----------



## Hudson11

The building itself is nothing special, but it's remained nonetheless. Maybe one day it will be replaced, though I'm sure residents of 9 dekalb's lower levels won't be happy.


----------



## JohnDee

Riley1066 said:


> Juniors looks better than 99% of the crap at Westfield WTC or at Hudson Yards Mall ...


It really doesn't. It's tacky, it has a cheap brick warehouse style building, and it looks like it serves unhealthy food.


----------



## Riley1066

JohnDee said:


> It really doesn't. It's tacky, it has a cheap brick warehouse style building, and it looks like it serves unhealthy food.


 The best kind of food.


----------



## streetscapeer

> Tucking in a foundation slab pour for the night at #9Dekalb 🌃🛏😴#nightynight #downtownbrooklyn…”











@jdsdevelopmentgroup


----------



## ht-freak

Any progress?


----------



## streetscapeer

@nyconstructionphoto









@nyconstructionphoto









@nyconstructionphoto


----------



## ht-freak

Nice, thanks.


----------



## BLD66

Stabilization work is awesome. Seriously old and decrepit looking surroundings there.


----------



## msl1

Some photos from yesterday (Sat October 6th 2019) below.


----------



## ht-freak

Seems to be little or no interest left in this project.


----------



## ZZ-II

I think there are more than enough people which are interested in this Project. The Problem is that the groundwork is a bit slow here, so there is not much to see until now.

Just wait until the tower is rising!


----------



## streetscapeer

concrete is finally being poured it seems











bkhights on yimby


----------



## ZZ-II

Finally, just can't wait to see this thing rising!


----------



## streetscapeer

Unofficial Rendering by a fan on insta









@siniaevart









@siniaevart


----------



## JohnFlint1985

streetscapeer said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/B7ZLrjwB0cf/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B7bS3xKoH3c/


Mazel-*******-tov - they actually start building something!!! :cheers:


----------



## streetscapeer

Skyscrapergramer on yimby


----------



## germantower

A historic moment for New York city, its first supertall outside of Manhattan. In the rendering two posts anove, it looks like something straight out of a Hugh Ferriss painting. Hopefully it will be lit up Ferriesque.


----------



## msl1

Some photos from Feb 16th 2020.


----------



## cnbnca

msl1 said:


> Some photos from Feb 16th 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like rebar is reaching above ground!!!


----------



## streetscapeer

@LindeGriffith
















@jdsdevelopment


----------



## ZZ-II

Finally rising :cheers:


----------



## streetscapeer

Rebar at street level now:


----------



## CCs77

As it happened with Steinway Tower, many people impatient, many people worried: they are to slow, it is stalled, blah, blah, blah, but here we have it, finally rising.


----------



## msl1

It was a busy site on Friday March 6th 2020, concrete pours and rebar stretching up a long way above ground. Couldn't get too close, so more photos coming up from the following day.



















You can see the height of the rebar compared with the construction workers here:


----------



## msl1

Photos from Saturday March 8th 2020:


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Thank God this got off the ground before the recession started. This is a good tower to end the boom cycle on.


----------



## msl1

msl1 said:


> Photos from Saturday March 8th 2020:
> 
> I'm intrigued as to why this concrete structure in the foreground has gone undemolished - wondering if they're planning on incorporating it the new structure, or if its being used for storage. Or perhaps its MTA property as the subway platform does run underneath this building?


----------



## streetscapeer

https://twitter.com/LindeGriffith/status/1237035065458204672


----------



## A Chicagoan

No longer the Flatbush Tower?


----------



## Hudson11

A Chicagoan said:


> No longer the Flatbush Tower?


never was. That silly name came from the address, 340 Flatbush Avenue Extension. It's neither in the Flatbush neighborhood or on the original Flatbush Avenue.


----------



## perheps

Just nickname but rumours they’re may be useful name but don’t know happenings in future.


----------



## JohnFlint1985

Seems like this is the new type of armature (grey color) I heard about - it has a coating which prevents it from rust until it goes inside the cement which makes like a shell around it. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## amaddry

Drove past the site today - forms are up for the second floor pour...


----------



## MikeVegas

When is this building scheduled to be completed. It is one of my favorites in NYC. Perhaps my favorite even.


----------



## streetscapeer




----------



## JohnDee

Finally, a decent tower for Brooklyn. So many towers had been just bad, but this one is perhaps the breakthrough that is required to set the ball in motion. Nobody wants to see stuff like the Broioklyner or the city point towers (bland ikea furniture buildings).


----------



## streetscapeer

Source
























Source


----------



## streetscapeer

This is flying up:









DTBKFan on yimby


----------



## Mansa Musa

I love NYC but whenever I visit it, Brooklyn feels like an entirely different city and culture. Really love these upcoming projects but I hope it doesn't displace the already existing population.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Is this the actual tower, or only the core?


----------



## streetscapeer

actual tower


----------



## JohnDee

Mansa Musa said:


> I love NYC but whenever I visit it, Brooklyn feels like an entirely different city and culture. Really love these upcoming projects but I hope it doesn't displace the already existing population.





Mansa Musa said:


> I love NYC but whenever I visit it, Brooklyn feels like an entirely different city and culture. Really love these upcoming projects but I hope it doesn't displace the already existing population.


Brooklyn is huge, but this area is going to be upmarket and rich soon.


----------



## FelixMadero

Mansa Musa said:


> I love NYC but whenever I visit it, Brooklyn feels like an entirely different city and culture. Really love these upcoming projects but I hope it doesn't displace the already existing population.


Good morning we are in 2020!


----------



## Mansa Musa

JohnDee said:


> Brooklyn is huge, but this area is going to be upmarket and rich soon.


I mean I'm not entirely against Gentrification, but with the way our market works we can go from 0-100 real quick. Brooklyn used to be one of the most affordable places in the city to live in and now it's getting absolutely insane. But I'm sure some good things will come when the billionaires move in.


----------



## Hudson11

202007232 New York City Brooklyn by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Holy crap this thing is rising fast!


----------



## Jay

A few months ago I thought this thing would never happen and now it's already a high rise, good stuff.


----------



## streetscapeer

Field Condition


----------



## streetscapeer

TK2000 (original photo by JC_Heights) on yimby


----------



## airpix84

Can't believe this is finally actually rising! 

Judging from the quality of the mockup and the Stainway Tower cladding I have high expectation on it!


----------



## streetscapeer

DTBKFan on SSP









Tectonic









@Skyalign









Tectonic









*@jdsdevelopmentgroup*

















Tectonic









*@wildkiks*


----------



## streetscapeer

@jakobdahlin


----------



## Crowns n' Spires

Good thing this starts to rise, since 111 W 57th is neary finished 

God I adore these JDS feat. SHoP projects 🤩
(Buildings from JDS with other architects or from SHoP with other developers turn also out nicely pretty often imho).


----------



## msl1

Updates from 9/28.














































New entrance, still to come:


----------



## Hudson11

this skinny thing is going to be a supertall, crazy.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Here is a render of the building's superstructure; I had not seen this one before.


----------



## A Chicagoan

JuanPaulo said:


> Here is a render of the building's superstructure; I had not seen this one before.


Haven't seen you in a while, JuanPaulo!


----------



## baronson

From Sunday:


----------



## Hudson11

a bit older, but a closer look...






9 Dekalb Ave., Brooklyn, NY | ULMA


9 Dekalb Ave. is a 73-story-tower that rises 1,066 feet, becoming the tallest building in Brooklyn. The skyscraper is planned to have over 500 residential units, including commercial space.




www.ulmaconstruction.com


----------



## Jay

A few months ago I thought this thing was never happening, now it's basically a high rise already.


----------



## msl1

Quick snap from today - 10/04/20


----------



## Hudson11

the lovely Gowanus


IMG_4841 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## youngjj123

Building Height (ft.): 1,072Building Stories: 74Dwelling Units: 547



http://a810-bisweb.nyc.gov/bisweb/JobsQueryByNumberServlet?passdocnumber=9&passjobnumber=320914338&requestid=9


----------



## Jay

^^ Is that figure excluding parapet though?


----------



## Ecopolisia

Jay said:


> ^^ Is that figure excluding parapet though?


Most likely, well I really hope so, hm, I can't be 100 % sure, though, nahh, likely, right, like c'mn on, IF it were the case. Why reduce it some very few feet/meters, well, if so, THEN it's all because the "I-bet-the-economy-is-not-even-that-bad-to-do-so-like-reduce-some-meters-but-yet-they-still-doing-it"-economy's/-finance's SAKE, and that's make me really sick, saddened and annoyed to the core.. Lol, yet jeez at the same time again .. 
BUT, still, hmm at the end of the day. Nevertheless , for my own moral's sake, currently , then I refuse to believe that they did, and that they just excluded parapet/crown there in that index, yeah..😌😅✌


----------



## streetscapeer

*@ackerman_development*


----------



## msl1

Some snaps from the weekend, Saturday Oct 10th.


----------



## JuanPaulo

This one is growing fast now!


----------



## Zaz965

I like hexagonal buildings


----------



## streetscapeer

JC_Heights on yimby


----------



## msl1

from today, 10/20:


----------



## baronson

From 10.17.20:


----------



## Chro_matic

This thing shot up fast! Man, I can't wait to visit NYC again... Damn COVID. I can leave New Zealand no worries, the problem is getting back in again


----------



## JuanPaulo

The facade looks amazing! This tower is going to be a STAR!


----------



## nylkoorB

Wow. This thing is going up FAST! I should take a trip downtown soon to check it out.


----------



## kanye

by field_condition


----------



## youngjj123

Look beautiful at night. I can't wait see this at night when is done


----------



## streetscapeer

@brynnshepherd


----------



## DeaconG

streetscapeer said:


> View attachment 993052
> 
> @brynnshepherd


It's starting to look quite noticeable among the multiple skylines. Also, the urban density that picture shows is absolutely breathtaking...and mindboggling.


----------



## youngjj123




----------



## hkskyline

*Façade Installation Begins On SHoP’s 9 DeKalb Avenue In Downtown Brooklyn*








Façade Installation Begins on SHoP's 9 DeKalb Avenue in Downtown Brooklyn - New York YIMBY


Curtain wall installation has begun on 9 DeKalb Avenue, a 1,066-foot-tall residential supertall from SHoP and JDS in Downtown Brooklyn.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## youngjj123

youngjj123 said:


> View attachment 1003400


I wonder those smaller windows means


----------



## TM_Germany

You can open those, while the larger panes are fixed in place.


----------



## baronson

From 1.18.21:

Sorry for the photodump


----------



## youngjj123




----------



## streetscapeer

source


----------



## UrbanImpact

That facade is luscious and so chic!!! I can’t wait till Shops tower starts construction down here in Miami!


----------



## youngjj123




----------



## LASTKA

The new icon of Brooklin!


----------



## streetscapeer

DTBKfan on ssp


----------



## Calvin W

This thing must be halfway by now?


----------



## streetscapeer

Calvin W said:


> This thing must be halfway by now?


Nope, about 1/3









by ThomasK on yimby


----------



## youngjj123

streetscapeer said:


> Nope, about 1/3
> 
> View attachment 1040928
> 
> by ThomasK on yimby


I believe is little higher about to or three more level base on pic and height of citypoint building


----------



## streetscapeer

yes, the diagram is 2 weeks old, but my point still stands


----------



## msl1




----------



## msl1

A snowy Feb 7 2021 at 9 Dekalb Ave.


----------



## Hudson11

round 2! not as bad as last week fortunately.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Hudson11 said:


> round 2! not as bad as last week fortunately.


Same here in Boston... I'd love to take some pictures of the skyline in snow, but I don't think it would be wise to drive into town right now!


----------



## msl1

and a follow up - yesterday evening:


----------



## Леонид

baronson said:


> From 1.18.21:
> 
> Sorry for the photodump


Thank you for the awesome pictures! love how fast this tower is going up and love the facade!


----------



## A Chicagoan

baronson said:


> From 1.18.21:
> 
> Sorry for the photodump


I think this one deserves to be posted separately from the rest:
baronsonphoto-20210118-049.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

bkhights on yimby


----------



## streetscapeer

@crane_engineer_nyc


----------



## streetscapeer

Tectonic on yimby


----------



## Saltovka

Outstanding glazing!


----------



## youngjj123




----------



## Hudson11

DSC05151 by Anton Semenov-Ehrb, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

Can't wait for this beauty to go taller than the rest so my eyes will go directly at it instead of the uglies that surrounds it.


----------



## JohnDee

It's rising faster than Elon Musk's rockets.


----------



## JohnDee

PsyLock said:


> Can't wait for this beauty to go taller than the rest so my eyes will go directly at it instead of the uglies that surrounds it.


Yeah, it is a shame that Brooklyn rushed into building so many bland buildings. Typical short sighted crap. Developers need to have more oversight, they just get to build whatever they want and to hell with making a beautiful city. Brooklyn is sadly stuck with those "uglies" for generations to come now


----------



## Ecopolisia

JohnDee said:


> Yeah, it is a shame that Brooklyn rushed into building so many bland buildings. Typical short sighted crap. Developers need to have more oversight, they just get to build whatever they want and to hell with making a beautiful city. Brooklyn is sadly stuck with those "uglies" for generations to come now


At least most of their facade quality is damn good AND their facade look on the other hand is are mediocre good to damn good, too. Not all about eccentric designs, but AGAIN it could have made them and skyline 9f tre downtoen for that matter slightly more conspicuously for the naked eye, but that's about it. You still feel you in a small city AND a 1st world country and top quality one of its kinds, when you are amongst those other ones, unlike fast-built fancy designed buildings with bobo facade quality in such downtown area sizes , just to point out that as well, so I wouldn't again ø "baptized" them as being ugly, and it's also BTW depends on where you see it, specifically. What I more or less also described above .Good that that has been settled down now and clarified out once for all. Anyways, more utterly beautiful images of "the whole package" Brooklyn's (I wouldn't mind to have thee whole downtown with it as well) first supertall, guys? 😅✌😁🌈


----------



## Cristy312

JohnDee said:


> Yeah, it is a shame that Brooklyn rushed into building so many bland buildings. Typical short sighted crap. Developers need to have more oversight, they just get to build whatever they want and to hell with making a beautiful city. Brooklyn is sadly stuck with those "uglies" for generations to come now


I personally like to think that they rather thought very far ahead
Because they started with the fillers


----------



## msl1

rough and ready photoshop....


----------



## youngjj123




----------



## youngjj123




----------



## Hudson11

IMG_7697 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## MikeVegas

This really seems to be moving fast now.


----------



## Леонид

It's really going up!


----------



## DiogoBaptista




----------



## Hudson11

Slipping (A)way by Matt Csenge, on Flickr


----------



## JohnDee

The art-deco wannabe. A façade that is very pre-fab and cheap looking and doesn't even approach the old elegant style. Stop trying to drag the past into the present, and built current building design trends. There's a world of modern styles to build, yet they chose to go back and drag 1930 into 2021 for their new product. Ridiculous choice. Just because NY has an art-deco history, doesn't mean you go build this bastardized art-deco at every turn. It's like if London were to build towers with Victorian rooflines or Georgian arches/columns. Or if Germany started building skyscrapers with onion domes and gables on them. It's just laughable.


----------



## xing lin

Where in the 1930s, or any other time period in the previous century, would you have found a hexagonal skyscraper clad entirely in bronze and glass? This is no Art Deco rip-off just because it has setbacks and is vaguely brown. It's ridiculous to say that bronze and terracotta cannot be used in new ways anymore just because they were in use 100 years ago.


----------



## racata




----------



## Spookvlieger

It's going to be marvelous. That cladding is supurb. What are the bronze vertical beams made of?


----------



## racata

The timeless design of the 73-story tower will be accented with a palette of materials, ranging from *marble* to *bronze*, that are selected to evoke without mimicry the bank’s rich City Beautiful detailing.

9 DeKalb | SHoP

-----------------------------------

Closeup shots reveal the details in the curtain wall, which is composed of floor-to-ceiling glass,* stainless steel*, and* aluminum*. The tower’s distinctive hexagonal outline is also becoming more apparent as more floors are created. The massing features some subtle setbacks at various levels across all six sides, ultimately culminating in a tall crown with vertically extruded beams that accentuate the building’s slender figure and verticality. The façade’s combination of glass and *metallic paneling* helps reflect sunlight, further enhancing its impact.

















Façade Installation Begins on SHoP's 9 DeKalb Avenue in Downtown Brooklyn - New York YIMBY


Curtain wall installation has begun on 9 DeKalb Avenue, a 1,066-foot-tall residential supertall from SHoP and JDS in Downtown Brooklyn.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## streetscapeer

Tectonic on yimby





















































Credit: The Dronalist









baronson on yimby









DTBKFan


----------



## streetscapeer

__
http://instagr.am/p/CMV0hGbBjaf/











__
http://instagr.am/p/CMaLCfVJ_tm/


----------



## Hudson11

so much of that canal skyline view is new.


----------



## PsyLock

Hudson11 said:


> so much of that canal skyline view is new.


If it were less industrial, it kinda looks like Chicago. That view is gonna be nice in a few years.


----------



## germantower

Hopefully they will clean out the Gowanus and maybe even artificially create new canal ways. New York City could have its own veniceesque skyline there, connected with whatever ends up being built in Red Hook. The city itself has so much unused potential.


----------



## Hudson11

(F)ar (A)way by Matt Csenge, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

Cool time-lapse from JDS


__
http://instagr.am/p/CMe2ulqBosL/


----------



## A Chicagoan

*March 14:*
gowanus canal by Brooklyn Color, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

looks like there's only one benchmark left in Brooklyn to pass. Brooklyn Point at 220m/723ft. The taller building to the right is One Manhattan Square in the Lower East Side of Manhattan.


NEW YORK CITY SKYLINE, MAY 7, 2021 by NYMAN2010, on Flickr


NEW YORK CITY SKYLINE, MAY 7TH 2021 by NYMAN2010, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

IMG_0562 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


IMG_0804 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

1 more for today...









Gary Hershorn


----------



## streetscapeer

rbrome


----------



## A Chicagoan

I love the cladding! It looks like a building in Australia or the UK with the sophisticated colors!


----------



## ZZ-II

It won‘t be one of the tallest on earth but without any doubt it will be one of the most beautiful towers!


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 10:*
IMG_0473 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

__
http://instagr.am/p/COxtRuTjmzx/


----------



## JohnDee

looks nice in the renders, but still can't get over the contrast between that flea bag architecture that surrounds it. Honestly kind of detracts from the overall project for me. One nice looking tower among a sea of bad buildings. Imagine if the Taj Mahal were surrounded by simple brick warehouses or something rather than lesser but still beautiful Mugal tombs? Big downer if that were the case. This is how I'm feeling with this tower.


----------



## droneriot

Should visit a few Dutch cities, all their skylines have that weird mishmash of amazing top tier architecture next to designs that look like they came from a 1990s random highrise generator program on Windows 3.1. It kind of works, when seen in real life.


----------



## A Chicagoan

New York (Brooklyn): DeKalb skyscraper by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

__
http://instagr.am/p/CO-gUG4JKL_/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CO_o7v2A1Dh/














__
http://instagr.am/p/CO82QwopHTj/


----------



## youngjj123

Brooklyn's first supertall skyscraper, 9 DeKalb, gets cladding and passes halfway mark


The Brooklyn Tower, 9 DeKalb Avenue, Downtown Brooklyn : While New York City has only just fully reopened businesses like gyms, restaurants, and stores, the real estate and construction industries have




www.cityrealty.com


----------



## Hudson11

000366540035 by Efim Podovich, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

Skyalign


----------



## youngjj123

by molybdena


----------



## youngjj123

https://www.instagram.com/p/CPsvcRBFjHT/


----------



## hkskyline

6/5

IMG_7470 by Phil, on Flickr
IMG_7467 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

Source












Source


----------



## kingsc

Next time I’m downtown I’ll try to get some pictures no promises cuz I rarely leave the house at this point


----------



## redcode

Jun 13

9 DEKALB AVENUE CONSTRUCTION, by NYMAN2010, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6/10

IMG_7114 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6/15

Untitled by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

Untitled by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

@selvon.nef


----------



## redcode

Jun 15

Không có tiêu đề by Clay Hensley, trên Flickr

Không có tiêu đề by Clay Hensley, trên Flickr


----------



## droneriot

Funny thing about the pic in post #904 is that almost every skyscraper in it was built in the last ten years.


----------



## hkskyline

droneriot said:


> Funny thing about the pic in post #904 is that almost every skyscraper in it was built in the last ten years.


Here is a good summary of 40 major projects in downtown Brooklyn :









40 New Developments Reshaping the Downtown Brooklyn Skyline


Alfred on Fleet, 112 Fleet Place & 2 River Park, 339 Hicks Street : Almost exactly sixteen years to the day have passed since Downtown Brooklyn was rezoned for greater residential development, and the once-industrial




www.cityrealty.com


----------



## Hudson11

Ignorant critics like to claim there's an overbalance of residential to office space, but both LIC and Downtown Brooklyn have spawned a mixture of both. Brooklyn has 1 Willoughby and 141 Willoughby and LIC got JACX


----------



## hkskyline

It's nice to see so many projects on other side of the East River, taking advantage of the beautiful skyline views. The density tapers off beyond Manhattan so quickly and there is so much potential in Brooklyn and LIC as well as on the other side of the Hudson in Jersey.


----------



## droneriot

hkskyline said:


> Here is a good summary of 40 major projects in downtown Brooklyn :


But it's not just that, I love the angle because it lines up Brooklyn with Hudson Yards. New New York, all the way.


----------



## youngjj123




----------



## JohnDee

hkskyline said:


> It's nice to see so many projects on other side of the East River, taking advantage of the beautiful skyline views. The density tapers off beyond Manhattan so quickly and there is so much potential in Brooklyn and LIC as well as on the other side of the Hudson in Jersey.


NY is plenty dense beyond Manhattan actually. Is 30,000 per square mile in Brooklyn or 20k per square mile in Queens not good enough? That's good enough for a decent urban experience and compares favorably with European cities (known to be dense and worshiped as shangri-la on this forum). The suburbs will never be dense in America. There is a reason why people prefer them to be not so, they don't really like the city and its problems yet they want to be close.

And besides, density is nice to look at for nerds on a website, but most Americans don't want to live in a shoebox apartment surrounded by hoards of annoying people and city noise. They have voted with their feet. Americans like living in spacious accommodations, hence why the country has voted to be a nation of suburbs as the data shows clearly. I bet if you ask most people (not kids) what they prefer, they'll say they want a HOUSE with space for a family, dog, etc, and not a Manhattan/HK apartment. They basically don't want real urban living overall, even young people who are currently moving into the suburbs to have families. Even if the suburbs do densify a bit, with the addition of more retail etc in the future, the density will never compare to urban living and people will still enjoy the semi-rural way of life that suburbs offer.


----------



## waccamatt

hkskyline said:


> It's nice to see so many projects on other side of the East River, taking advantage of the beautiful skyline views. The density tapers off beyond Manhattan so quickly and there is so much potential in Brooklyn and LIC as well as on the other side of the Hudson in Jersey.


If Jersey City wasn't across the Hudson from Lower Manhattan, it would be considered a top 25 skyline in the country, easily.


----------



## Hudson11

Probably top 10-15, not many cities in the country have a 900 footer. (889ft, technically, but whatever). And a second node of skyscapers is budding at Journal Square.


----------



## hkskyline

JohnDee said:


> NY is plenty dense beyond Manhattan actually. Is 30,000 per square mile in Brooklyn or 20k per square mile in Queens not good enough? That's good enough for a decent urban experience and compares favorably with European cities (known to be dense and worshiped as shangri-la on this forum). The suburbs will never be dense in America. There is a reason why people prefer them to be not so, they don't really like the city and its problems yet they want to be close.
> 
> And besides, density is nice to look at for nerds on a website, but most Americans don't want to live in a shoebox apartment surrounded by hoards of annoying people and city noise. They have voted with their feet. Americans like living in spacious accommodations, hence why the country has voted to be a nation of suburbs as the data shows clearly. I bet if you ask most people (not kids) what they prefer, they'll say they want a HOUSE with space for a family, dog, etc, and not a Manhattan/HK apartment. They basically don't want real urban living overall, even young people who are currently moving into the suburbs to have families. Even if the suburbs do densify a bit, with the addition of more retail etc in the future, the density will never compare to urban living and people will still enjoy the semi-rural way of life that suburbs offer.


The concept of having a garden in the city has fuelled urban sprawl and unsustainable reliance on the car. I wouldn't think Brooklyn and Queens to be true suburbs where the average middle class can afford a large house within half hour from Wall Street or Midtown anymore. Yet, I've always wondered why it took so long to "rediscover" downtown Brooklyn and LIC when they're a stone's throw from the core Manhattan business districts. I never envisioned New York's boroughs to be a true place for a young professional to raise a family anyway even when they work in a professional / services firm. When I was living there, those families were out in CT and Jersey, and they commute a good hour at least into the city while enjoying the comforts and space of a big detached house.


----------



## redcode

Jun 17

r_210617_236_beat0051_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CQTeHKrnGM-/


----------



## Ecopolisia

Is it the officially tallest building (or structure for that matter)in the whole borough of Brooklyn now?It sure looks like it now,particularly in that latest picture ?Anybody?🤷😲🙂👍👌


----------



## uakoops

Not only that, but I believe it is also the tallest building in North America east of Manhattan.


----------



## ht-freak

uakoops said:


> Not only that, but I believe it is also the tallest building in North America east of Manhattan.


I think there is still at least one building in Queens still taller.


----------



## redcode

viewsfromanyctaxi


----------



## A Chicagoan

redcode said:


> @A Chicagoan you managed to take a photo of Olympia in DUMBO but got no love for 9 DeKalb?


I wanted to go to downtown Brooklyn but Grandma was tired after walking across the river.


----------



## hkskyline

8/12

Sunset Park by Shinya Suzuki, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*August 13:*


----------



## redcode

Aug 14









tyleroday


















rotohofoto


----------



## hkskyline

8/13

IMG_5722 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

selvon.nef









glennb1134


----------



## Henry14

DAMN! the potential to have an amazing downtown with high-rises and a couple more supertalls it's insane.


----------



## Mansa Musa

shocked the nyc nimbys allowed this to happen if anything. Brooklyn has been anti gentrification for decades


----------



## Hudson11

Mansa Musa said:


> shocked the nyc nimbys allowed this to happen if anything. Brooklyn has been anti gentrification for decades


Surprisingly, there wasn't much opposition to this tower. It's situated right in the middle of what would be Brooklyn's Central Business District if it were a separate city. And it's late in a wave of high density residential towers built in the neighborhood. They really saved the best for last. The Brooklyner, 388 Bridge Street, Ava DoBro, Citypoint, 11 Hoyt, and last but not least 9 deKalb. New towers deeper into the borough - ie Clinton Hill, Boerum Hill and Prospect Heights, faced much more opposition. As you may know, Downtown Brooklyn is a very small neighborhood sandwiched between Brooklyn Heights and these other towns.


----------



## redcode

tectonicphoto









jasonmarkrobertson









selvon.nef


----------



## hkskyline

8/15

Tight Squeeze by Matt Csenge, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

kspainer


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

streetscapeer said:


> View attachment 1933528
> 
> kspainer


It looks like there’s a floor in the middle of the tower that’s more open than most floors? What’s that supposed to be? Mechanical floors?


----------



## hkskyline

8/20

Trent, in New York, USA. August, 2021 by Tom Turner, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

ab_ra_ca_dab_ra


----------



## redcode

nyc.888

some close-up shots, taken Aug 20

IMG_6750 by Vinny Schiano, trên Flickr

IMG_6755 by Vinny Schiano, trên Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

skylinehunters


----------



## waccamatt

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> It looks like there’s a floor in the middle of the tower that’s more open than most floors? What’s that supposed to be? Mechanical floors?


I would guess something to lessen wind resistance like a tuned mass damper or just a blow through mechanical floor.


----------



## sundrop74

I simply cannot believe how fast this thing grew and how great it looks. What a glorious addition to NYC.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Hudson11 said:


> a little bit of I spy from roughly 45 miles away.


Is it between BoA and ESB?


----------



## Zaz965

these copper frames on the cladding are so gorgeous


----------



## redcode

dutchmazz









inopar67









dutchmazz









steinber


----------



## hkskyline

Source : Twitter @ Tectonicphoto


----------



## redcode

Sep 30

NYC Nights - Prospect Heights . . . September 30th, 2021, btw 12:30 and 1:30am by mike.r. reiss, on Flickr


----------



## baronson

From 9.25.21:


----------



## redcode

Oct 3

All that Skyline is, Brooklyn by Steven Oldak, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

MayDay at SSP


----------



## NewYorkCity76

A Chicagoan said:


> Is it between BoA and ESB?


I think so, based on the crane that is on top. It looks dominating from that shot, like a different building pop out of nowhere. Honestly, I thought at first it would be near to the right of One Manhattan West.

Edit: Did a close inspection and now I'm uncertain if it is 9 Dekalb or a different skyscraper in Queens/Brooklyn because both seem to have the same yellow crane.


----------



## redcode

andresdewet









martysrayman



















iviking1976


----------



## streetscapeer

The sun rises behind the Statue of Liberty, 9 DeKalb Avenue and the...










Source











Source












Source


----------



## streetscapeer

5Bfilms on yimby


----------



## hkskyline

10/5

r_211005_322_beat0076_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_211005_372_beat0076_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_211005_1046_beat0076_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_211005_1094_beat0076_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/7

Governors 1, Governors Island Ferry, in New York, USA. October, 2021 by Tom Turner, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Oct 11

r_211011_290_beat0077_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr









chiggitychang









frophoto


----------



## cabrerista.valpo

beautiful


----------



## waccamatt

ht-freak said:


> I had an account with a small amount of money in there when I was 8-9 years old. My parents should have pulled it out when we moved out of state.


My grandmother opened an account for me at East River Savings Bank when I was like 5 years old. I completely forgot about it over the years so it eventually must have gotten turned over to the state due to dormancy, but I couldn't find it on their escheatment website.


----------



## Hudson11

IMG_2346 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

msilverpictures









Tectonicphoto

NEW YORK CITY SKYLINE, OCTOBER 19, 2021 by NYMAN2010, sur Flickr


----------



## ht-freak

Should be at the mass damper level.


----------



## redcode

YIMBY Scopes Views From SHoP's Topped-Out 'Brooklyn Tower' at 9 DeKalb Avenue in Downtown Brooklyn - New York YIMBY


YIMBY toured JDS Development and SHoP Architects' topped out 1,066-foot tall, 93-story 9 DeKalb Avenue, aka The Brooklyn Tower, in Downtown Brooklyn.



www.newyorkyimby.com


----------



## redcode

views up the exterior hoists 

 

 

 

 

 









YIMBY Scopes Views From SHoP's Topped-Out 'Brooklyn Tower' at 9 DeKalb Avenue in Downtown Brooklyn - New York YIMBY


YIMBY toured JDS Development and SHoP Architects' topped out 1,066-foot tall, 93-story 9 DeKalb Avenue, aka The Brooklyn Tower, in Downtown Brooklyn.



www.newyorkyimby.com


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

This is by far one of the most beautiful skyscrapers to come out of NYC! If only it was just a little taller


----------



## racata

*SHoP’s shimmering Brooklyn Tower reaches its final height while work continues at its feet*

*







*


----------



## Mcully56964

Okay someone please set me straight because im super I'm confused. So is this really topped out? What's the official height of this tower? So many sources are saying that it's officially topped out at 1066', but here it says that the height is 1073'. Now when I look at this it doesn't look topped out. Where I drew the line is where it looks to be to me at the moment, maybe even a little lower than that.


----------



## ht-freak

Mcully56964 said:


> Okay someone please set me straight because im super I'm confused. So is this really topped out? What's the official height of this tower? So many sources are saying that it's officially topped out at 1066', but here it says that the height is 1073'. Now when I look at this it doesn't look topped out. Where I drew the line is where it looks to be to me at the moment, maybe even a little lower than that.
> 
> I believe whichever height is correct, refers to the main structure. They still have to install the cooling towers, the rest of the cladding including the crown. AvaDobro is "listed" in most places as 596', but is really 624' due to the structure above the roofline.


----------



## waccamatt

The new name doesn't match the majesty of the building; it needs a more unique name. "Brooklyn Tower" is just too generic.


----------



## ht-freak

(attachment removed)


----------



## Zaz965

omg, it will have mass damper


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Wait so this is 350 meters tall!?


----------



## redcode

cbnyc_


















kareemriley


















malcolmrealestate









mrnyc


----------



## hkskyline

10/28

IMG_5054 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

10/29

IMG_5182 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## ht-freak

The original poster of that diagram stated that those numbers are "above sea level" not above street level


----------



## Zaz965

I am surprised it will have a mass damper because not all 300-meter buildings have mass damper. it has a mass damper because it is a slim building. somebody corrects me if I am mistaken


----------



## ht-freak

Zaz965 said:


> I am surprised it will have a mass damper because not all 300-meter buildings have mass damper. it has a mass damper because it is a slim building. somebody corrects me if I am mistaken


Taipei 101 has one that 's actually a tourist attraction.


----------



## A Chicagoan

I saw the TP 101 mass damper when I was 5 years old, I thought it was just a giant golden ball though


----------



## redcode

Oct 31 seen from One Vanderbilt

new york city 1 summit view skyline view towards brooklyn by photographynatalia, sur Flickr









christanchopra









mid20th_century_nychistorian









torenbklyn









nathan_nyc_etc


----------



## PsyLock

Tower is looking great. Shame for that corner where Junior's is


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

redcode said:


> View attachment 2293114
> 
> mid20th_century_nychistorian


Put that thing away Junior! There are kids here! 😬


----------



## ht-freak

PsyLock said:


> Tower is looking great. Shame for that corner where Junior's is


They need to replace those light bulbs, at least.


----------



## hkskyline

1/26

NYC SKYLINE JANUARY 26, 2022 by NYMAN2010, on Flickr


----------



## CNTower246810

The crown panels have begun to be attached at the pinnacles. I think their heftiness really helps in the jagged outline of the crown.


----------



## redcode

Jan 27

IMG_1240 by Clay Hensley, sur Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Down Flatbush Ave, Grand Army Plaza - 1/20/22 by kellyinbrooklyn, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2/4

IMG_5153 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

2/5

IMG_5273 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brooklyn Tower’s Façade Reaches Final Residential Levels At 9 DeKalb Avenue In Downtown Brooklyn*








Brooklyn Tower's Façade Reaches Final Residential Levels at 9 DeKalb Avenue in Downtown Brooklyn - New York YIMBY


Façade work is climbing up The Brooklyn Tower, a 93-story, 550-unit residential supertall from SHoP and JDS at 9 DeKalb Avenue in Downtown Brooklyn.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## NanoRay

I just saw the crown top façade on the tips! 🤩


----------



## Hudson11

Walk home along Flatbush, Prospect Heights/Park Slope (2) - 2/16/22 by kellyinbrooklyn, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

Older photos from last October








By King of Hearts









By King of Hearts


----------



## youngjj123

New York’s First Supertall Tower Outside of Manhattan Rises in Brooklyn


----------



## MikeVegas

I forget, is this building going to have an observation deck?


----------



## Hudson11

No


----------



## NanoRay

Hopefully Brooklyn will get another supertall. 😍


----------



## dres0ne

From my trip last week. Lookin good!
View attachment 2895745


----------



## Zaz965

Hudson11 said:


> No


is there some retail at the bottom?


----------



## NanoRay

You know… I think the Bronx and Queens should have supertalls though the Bronx never had a single skyscraper in 50 years.


----------



## Zaz965

NanoRay said:


> You know… I think the Bronx and Queens should have supertalls though the Bronx never had a single skyscraper in 50 years.


bronx has River park towers, 428feet or 130m  
















The 5 Tallest Buildings in the Bronx - Untapped New York


Find out which Bronx buildings are the tallest in the borough, from a historic church, to mid-century housing development towers!




untappedcities.com


----------



## waccamatt

Zaz965 said:


> bronx has River park towers, 428feet or 130m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 5 Tallest Buildings in the Bronx - Untapped New York
> 
> 
> Find out which Bronx buildings are the tallest in the borough, from a historic church, to mid-century housing development towers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> untappedcities.com


Man, those are some plain buildings.


----------



## NanoRay

waccamatt said:


> Man, those are some plain buildings.


They’re definitely complicated though. A bunch of setbacks.


----------



## droneriot

Always loved them, they really put the "brutal" in brutalism.


----------



## Zaz965

waccamatt said:


> Man, those are some plain buildings.


it is better a sparrow on the hand than a pigeon on the roof, I think this way 😁 😁 😁


----------



## hkskyline

3/16

r_220317_1136_beat0022_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

crane coming down









YIMBY


----------



## CNTower246810

In more recent updates the crane is almost at ground level, probably awaiting a small crawler crane to dismantle it.

I can't wait to see how the facade turns out on the podium structure.


----------



## skcr

Now facade in protective skin or no?


----------



## Hudson11

skcr said:


> Now facade in protective skin or no?


there doesn't seem to be any protective wrapping on this tower's glass.


----------



## NanoRay

Hudson11 said:


> there doesn't seem to be any protective wrapping on this tower's glass.


Why no protective wrappings?


----------



## airpix84

Can I say I am slightly disappointed from what I see through pictures right now?
It looks like the design was really "toned down" from the early renders and now it's almost boring...

Pretty sure in real life and from close ups the cladding it's high quality, it's more about the overall appearance from afar.

Can't wait to finally go back to NYC, I have an open wound left from the pandemic since May 2020!


----------



## droneriot

Obviously the facade isn't cleaned during construction and is probably full of dust and gunk and whatever else floats through New York's air.


----------



## baronson

From 3.18.22:


----------



## Bikes

The crown jewel of Brooklyn looks fabulous.
















































+1


----------



## PDH

I absolutely LOVE US Scrapers.........


----------



## NanoRay

Huh, isn’t the glass also “base” on this? (Get the joke?)


----------



## philip

very classy building, like it was from the golden era.


----------



## Mansa Musa

philip said:


> very classy building, like it was from the golden era.


May extract the same type of prestige early NYC towers received in the early 1900s.


----------



## Hudson11

PBRE0375 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr


----------



## kanye

April 13 by yoknapatawpha


----------



## kanye

April 16

Ohne Titel by triebensee, auf Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brooklyn Tower’s Construction Crane Comes Down At 9 DeKalb Avenue In Downtown Brooklyn*


> The construction crane is almost fully disassembled from The Brooklyn Tower as façade installation is closing in on completion on the 1,066-foot residential supertall at 9 DeKalb Avenue in Downtown Brooklyn. Designed by SHoP Architects and developed by JDS Development, the 93-story tower stands as the tallest structure in the outer boroughs and will yield 550 residences with 150 for purchase, as well as a 100,000-square-foot retail podium that incorporates the landmarked Dime Savings Bank of Brooklyn. Thirty percent of rentals will be designated as affordable housing units, and homes for purchase will start over 500 feet above street level. Douglas Elliman is serving as the exclusive marketing, sales, and leasing agent for the property, which is bound by Flatbush Avenue Extension to the northeast, Fleet Street to the northwest, and DeKalb Avenue to the south.
> 
> Installation of the dark stainless steel, aluminum, and glass façade has continued to progress steadily since our last update in early February and is now closing in on the signature hexagonal crown.





























Brooklyn Tower's Construction Crane Comes Down at 9 DeKalb Avenue in Downtown Brooklyn - New York YIMBY


Exterior work is nearing completion on the Brooklyn Tower, a 93-story skyscraper from SHoP and JDS Development at 9 DeKalb Avenue in Downtown Brooklyn.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline

4/27

IMG_4698 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## PepinPorteño




----------



## PepinPorteño




----------



## A Chicagoan

PepinPorteño said:


> View attachment 3366582
> View attachment 3366588
> View attachment 3366594
> 
> View attachment 3366587
> 
> View attachment 3366586


Great photos, did you take all of them yourself?


----------



## CNTower246810

Now that one side has fully been clad for several days (to reach the crown finials) I think the transition looks very good. Once the tower is cleaned it will surely look amazing. A lot of progress has also been made on the base and that will also be a nice feature of the building on its own.


----------



## PepinPorteño

A Chicagoan said:


> Great photos, did you take all of them yourself?


Yes sir, last week


----------



## Mcully56964

I'm just going to say it. The crown could have looked a little better. Imo


----------



## Hudson11

Michael Young/ NY YIMBY


----------



## PsyLock

The crown _could_ have been better, but imo, looks better than the renders showing it really flat.


----------



## hkskyline

6/18

NEW YORK CITY SKYSCRAPERS, JUNE 18TH 2022 by NYMAN2010, on Flickr


----------



## ht-freak

Maybe, the crown height was limited due to the rotation of the b.m.u. I'm hoping there are extensions yet to be installed.


----------



## Hudson11

Brooklyn Tower's Crown Cladding Underway at 9 DeKalb Avenue in Downtown Brooklyn - New York YIMBY


The final curtain wall panels are being installed on the Brooklyn Tower, a 93-story supertall from SHoP and JDS at 9 DeKalb Avenue in Downtown Brooklyn.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## Hudson11

with this finishing up, here's a look at some of SHoP's upcoming projects.









NEW YORK | 2 Hudson Square | 128m | 420ft | 27 fl | Pro


Another highrise in the 'gap' between Downtown and Midtown. A school and more offices for the hot neighborhood where ABC and Google are planting their flags. https://newyorkyimby.com/2020/05/renderings-revealed-for-shop-architects-designed-skyscraper-at-2-hudson-square-in-lower-manhattan.html




www.skyscrapercity.com






















NEW YORK | 247 Cherry Street | 309m | 1013ft | 79 fl | Pro


__ the JDS-SHoP combo strikes again... right next to another Extell project. The Lo-Down : (Exclusive) JDS Development/SHoP Reveal Plans For 77-Story Two Bridges Tower [...] The project is being accomplished by demolishing a small community center on Cherry Street, nestling the 900-foot...




www.skyscrapercity.com






















NEW YORK | Domino Sugar Plant | 182m | 598ft | 53 fl |...


https://newyorkyimby.com/2021/04/domino-sugar-refinery-prepares-for-office-conversion-at-292-kent-avenue-in-williamsburg-brooklyn.html ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- New rendering from SHoP Architects 2013: Two...




www.skyscrapercity.com






















MIAMI | 1 Southside Park | 238m | 780ft | 60 fl | Prep


https://www.thenextmiami.com/brickell-megaproject-1-southside-park-submitted-to-county-for-review-designed-by-shop-architects/ 1 Southside Park will include two 60-story towers rising 780 feet, along with a rebuild of both a Fire Station on the site and Southside Park. The project will...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## droneriot

That's a bit off-topic, but what happened to the height limit in Hudson Square? Feels like it's enforced based on what the borough administration's mood is on any given day.


----------



## Hudson11

droneriot said:


> That's a bit off-topic, but what happened to the height limit in Hudson Square? Feels like it's enforced based on what the borough administration's mood is on any given day.


I think this was one of the few plots that was designated to be able to go taller. Its right off Canal Street so right on the neighborhood border to where density and heights ratchet up downtown.


----------



## droneriot

I see, that makes no sense, but that's how politics usually goes. And on the other off-topic matter, how are the current chances of 247 Cherry Street?


----------



## hkskyline

6/21

CENTENNIAL MATSUYAMA and HELLAS REVENGER, in New York, USA. June, 2022 by Tom Turner, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

droneriot said:


> I see, that makes no sense, but that's how politics usually goes. And on the other off-topic matter, how are the current chances of 247 Cherry Street?


That'll probably start when sales start to take off here. And they should seeing as this tower will be several magnitudes more affordable than the billionaires row towers.


----------



## Teslatron

Passed by it today. It turned out very nice. Definitely a nice addition to Brooklyn skyline and up close.


----------



## philip

Great Job! Very beautiful! Who says New York is in decline? I think NYC is still making progress.


----------



## Hudson11

IMG_2953 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


IMG_3020 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## ploppalopp

7.3.22


----------



## A Chicagoan

ploppalopp said:


> View attachment 3452932
> View attachment 3452932
> 
> 
> 7.3.22


Awesome photos, may I ask what phone/camera you used?


----------



## ploppalopp

A Chicagoan said:


> Awesome photos, may I ask what phone/camera you used?


Thanks! I used a samsung galaxy s21 ultra.


----------



## ZZ-II

Wonderful tower!


----------



## Patrick Highrise

some pics made by me while I was in NYC end of may/early june.


----------



## NanoRay

The building’s appearance makes it look very mysterious and a true Gotham-themed tower…


----------



## Juris M

Seriously, how long is this going to take to finish those last 10 feet of cladding?


----------



## shivtim




----------



## hkskyline

7/9

vayne gane by Luna Park, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/11

WELLPARK, in New York, USA. July, 2022 by Tom Turner, on Flickr


----------



## NanoRay

The Brooklyn Tower has a website:






The Brooklyn Tower







thebrooklyntower.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

By 5Bfilms on YIMBY Forums


----------



## SkylineHorizons

ploppalopp said:


> Thanks! I used a samsung galaxy s21 ultra.


It's great isn't it 😍


----------



## waccamatt

I'll be in New York next month; I can't wait to see the progress in person.


----------



## Hudson11

NYC (3) by susiejosh, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

^^^^^^^^^^^
I am surprised how thick is jacob k javits federal building seeing this photo 
it should be taller 










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacob_K._Javits_Federal_Building


----------



## Hudson11

American Princess Redux #21 by Keith Michael, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

Hudson11 said:


> NYC (3) by susiejosh, on Flickr


I wonder how long till Brooklyn will surpass Downtown Manhattan's skyline


----------



## Hudson11

I doubt Downtown Brooklyn will achieve that level of density. But Downtown Brooklyn has built up a nice 'core' between Metrotech Center and Citypoint as can be seen from that aerial perspective.


202208071 New York City Brooklyn by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


----------



## Mansa Musa

Brooklyn median rent is up 60% in 10 years. Its a near certainty they will Manhattanize.


----------



## Mcully56964

streetscapeer said:


> View attachment 4029391
> 
> Source


This is probably my favorite view! I'm hoping that 589 Fulton doesn't negatively block this view of the tower when its complete.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Mcully56964 said:


> This is probably my favorite view! I'm hoping that 589 Fulton doesn't negatively block this view of the tower when its complete.


Yeah,I totally hope not, but it slightly seem so based on the many thoroughly digital observations from Google Maps and Google Earth,etc., I've surveyed, mainly because the main building itself on its location on its podium it's more alongside the road,i.e. it's located more north on the podium/or just beside the entrance area than further more south on its podium.Have I made myself clear there?..

Nevertheless, fingers crossed and let's just sincerely hope that the location of the main tower itself on its podium aren't what it seem on its 3D-renders and that it's actually slightly more off the main road, which itself is located right next to the whole building ,incl. it's podium and main entrance area, to ultimately NOT end up covering much of that ideal and unique shot of Brooklyn Tower from Grand Army plaza on that specific road of Flatbush Avenue and eventually avoid it to perish the true vibes given of from that skyhigh evilish supertall of a real-life Sauron tower from that point of view...Yeah...🙄😟🤞👍🙃


----------



## Hudson11

Brooklyn Tower from 1WTC Observation Deck by David Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

The base of the building will be equally spectacular as the marble goes from a convex to concave shape.


























Alemel on yimby


----------



## A Chicagoan

*October 28:*

Downtown Brooklyn by street level, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*October 28:*

Brooklyn Tower by street level, on Flickr


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

This may look better than the renders. Fantastic.


----------



## dminer

An instant classic, Brooklyn couldn't have asked for a better supertall. So freaking Gotham <3

I love Manhattan skyline but I'll take one Brooklyn Tower over a a dozen Hudson Yards anyday


----------



## uakoops

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> This may look better than the renders. Fantastic.


Based on the renders, I thought it would look more "spiky". Like, if the pieces sticking out at the top were longer and ended in sharp points instead of being flat on top. That would have made it much more interesting.


----------



## Ecopolisia

uakoops said:


> Based on the renders, I thought it would look more "spiky". Like, if the pieces sticking out at the top were longer and ended in sharp points instead of being flat on top. That would have made it much more interesting.


Yeah,but I would rather say almost non-existingly slightly better in this very case,though..I'm just saying..🙃✌


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

uakoops said:


> Based on the renders, I thought it would look more "spiky". Like, if the pieces sticking out at the top were longer and ended in sharp points instead of being flat on top. That would have made it much more interesting.


I don't think the top is finished yet. I think it will be more spiky.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*November 8:*

Sunrise Over the Manhattan Bridge by dabrussel, on Flickr


----------



## THT-United

Wow, this reminds me of a modern and glassy version of the slim Art Deco towers near the Chase Manhattan Plaza and JP Morgan at the Lower Manhattan / 1WTC area - waiting to see how the finished product looks like! 

And I think Brooklyn Tower looks like it has the lower “stepped” facade of 70 Pine Street (far right) as well as the flat rooftop of the 20 Exchange Place (white building at center)…


----------



## hkskyline

11/12

IMG_9764 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

11/9

Busy New York Harbor by Jjlhawk Photography, on Flickr


----------



## philip

The base is SOOO BEAUTIFUL 👏👏👏👏👏👏


----------



## racata

The Historic Dime Savings Bank of Brooklyn Building







youtube.com


----------



## Hudson11

NYC 2022 by Chris Harrison, on Flickr


----------

